# Schwinn King Size Registry & Research Project



## irideiam

If you possess a rare taller Schwinn King Size (20" seat tube) middleweight cantilever complete or frame and would like to be added to the registry let us know. Only made from 1962-1965 in short production runs, which is already noticeable in the list compiled thus far. A few of us here are obsessed with learning more detailed history on the model, so please add any knowledge to this post as well. I'll do my best to keep the list updated on a regular basis. Looking forward to the knowledge share. Last updated 06/15/2022...






*Years and models produced:
King Size American (KSA) 1962-1964 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
King Size American Heavy Duty (KSAHD) 1962-1963 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
King Size Heavy Duti (KSHD) 1964-1965 ("King Size" naming not on chain guard)*

Note: I have made the registry spreadsheet an image, so you can save it if you'd like. Enjoy!


----------



## irideiam

Here's the cleanest all OG one I have owed, a 1962 KSAHD, sold to my buddy (CHUCKSTER67) here locally, I have tried to buy it back 3 times to no avail, oh well at least I know it's here local in good keeping.


----------



## GTs58

Cool.......... Looks good!

Here's the thread with the info and some pictures of the first entries. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/king-size-american-frame-build-dates.108653/


----------



## REC

I lucked into this '65 KSHD a few years ago. It isn't the prettiest one I've seen, but it rides pretty good and it's a functional specimen of the type. Serial number is BA73200

Photo of specimen:




REC


----------



## irideiam

REC said:


> I lucked into this '65 KSHD a few years ago. It isn't the prettiest one I've seen, but it rides pretty good and it's a functional specimen of the type. Serial number is BA73200
> 
> Photo of specimen:
> View attachment 766197
> 
> REC



Like it, added....


----------



## sarmisluters

irideiam said:


> Like it, added....




Someone on Facebook found this one but apparently doesn’t know it’s a King Size.


----------



## KingSized HD

sarmisluters said:


> Someone on Facebook found this one but apparently doesn’t know it’s a King Size.
> View attachment 769521




Hah, I’ll trade him a COMPLETE American in similar condition, the serial starts A2 too.


----------



## irideiam

sarmisluters said:


> Someone on Facebook found this one but apparently doesn’t know it’s a King Size.
> View attachment 769521



Can you make out the other numbers, so we can get close to dating it before I put it in the registry?  Also, is that ORG paint?


----------



## ZE52414

Here’s a complete one I found for a fellow caber! I will let him ad it to the registry. It’s pretty clean! @Danny the schwinn freak


----------



## irideiam

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 769946 Here’s a complete one I found for a fellow caber! I will let him ad it to the registry. It’s pretty clean! @Danny the schwinn freak



Very nice...


----------



## sarmisluters

irideiam said:


> Can you make out the other numbers, so we can get close to dating it before I put it in the registry?  Also, is that ORG paint?




I don’t know the guy, but you can see his name in the pic and message him on FB.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

sarmisluters said:


> I don’t know the guy, but you can see his name in the pic and message him on FB.



I messaged him a few days ago, with no response. Maybe someone on here knows him?


----------



## irideiam

sarmisluters said:


> I don’t know the guy, but you can see his name in the pic and message him on FB.



Oh, i misunderstood, I thought you bought it.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Here is my submission. As mentioned before @ZE52414 foimd this for me. It’s oretty damn clean. Needs a thorough cleaning and detail, but it’s all there. Pics are below including the serial number, please add it to the registry. One thing, do you think the white grips are correct?


----------



## GTs58

Super nice KSA @Danny the schwinn freak 
Yes, the white grips would be catalog correct. I had a 61-62 HD American in R. Red with the 7000 seat and springer when I had a paper route, it had the black grips. I'd say either one would be correct but Red, nah. The grip detailing in the catalog pics are pretty much fictional.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

GTs58 said:


> Super nice KSA @Danny the schwinn freak
> Yes, the white grips would be catalog correct. I had a 61-62 HD American in R. Red with the 7000 seat and springer when I had a paper route, it had the black grips. I'd say either one would be correct but Red, nah. The grip detailing in the catalog pics are pretty much fictional.



Awesome, thank you. I personally prefer black grips. So it that was a possibility, I’m going to go that route. It’s a pretty damn clean bike. The fenders have some minor issues, but a little straightening and good cleaning and it will be good to go. I’m pretty stoked to have this bike. Shout out to @ZE52414  for a kick ass packaging job that got this bike from Illinois to Arizona with no issues.


----------



## ZE52414

Don’t forget the tires and tubes


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

GTs58 said:


> Super nice KSA @Danny the schwinn freak
> Yes, the white grips would be catalog correct. I had a 61-62 HD American in R. Red with the 7000 seat and springer when I had a paper route, it had the black grips. I'd say either one would be correct but Red, nah. The grip detailing in the catalog pics are pretty much fictional.



And if you haven’t shipped that low voltage door bell wire yet, please include enough for this bike also, lol, jk. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ZE52414

If anyone else is looking for one I found that one in about 5 minutes. Lol.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

ZE52414 said:


> If anyone else is looking for one I found that one in about 5 minutes. Lol.



Hey! You find another one, you know who to call first. Lol


----------



## irideiam

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Here is my submission. As mentioned before @ZE52414 foimd this for me. It’s oretty damn clean. Needs a thorough cleaning and detail, but it’s all there. Pics are below including the serial number, please add it to the registry. One thing, do you think the white grips are correct?
> 
> View attachment 775934
> View attachment 775937
> View attachment 775935
> View attachment 775936



Thanks for the info, I will add it soon, nice clean one. Yes the white grips were correct on the KSA and black grips & 7000 saddle were correct on the KSHD in 1962.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

irideiam said:


> Thanks for the info, I will add it soon, nice clean one. Yes the white grips were correct on the KSA and black grips & 7000 saddle were correct on the KSHD in 1962.



Ok cool. Thank you for the info!


----------



## irideiam

Updates added..enjoy


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Not trying to hijack this thread. Just wanted to make it available to a king size fan on here first. I have two king size bikes and due to storage space issues I am going to sell my red one. If anyone is interested, please message me privately. Thank you.


----------



## irideiam

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread. Just wanted to make it available to a king size fan on here first. I have two king size bikes and due to storage space issues I am going to sell my red one. If anyone is interested, please message me privately. Thank you.
> View attachment 782117



Nice ride, thanks for offering it here first. Good luck with sale. One interesting thing about this bike is that it must have actually been built for the 1963 model year,(even though it was built in March '62)  because in 1962 the KSA had painted fenders. The only other explanation is they were added later.


----------



## GTs58

Interesting deal on the chrome fenders and March 62 serial number. What is the crank casting date Danny?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

I haven’t had them out, but I’ll try to take a look before it ships out to the new owner


----------



## Casual dreamer

@KingSized HD this one is for you!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread. Just wanted to make it available to a king size fan on here first. I have two king size bikes and due to storage space issues I am going to sell my red one. If anyone is interested, please message me privately. Thank you.
> View attachment 782117



*BIKE IS SOLD, THANK YOU! *


----------



## irideiam

Did it go to a CABE member? Just want to update the registry. Did you determine if the cranks were stamped 62 or 63?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

irideiam said:


> Did it go to a CABE member? Just want to update the registry. Did you determine if the cranks were stamped 62 or 63?



He contacted me privately, so I am not sure if he is on here or not. I have not looked at the cranks, but I will try to take a look when I pack it up to ship it.


----------



## irideiam

What date was on the cranks?


----------



## GEORGE PEACH

My SCHWINN AMERICAN KING SIZE.


----------



## KingSized HD

GEORGE PEACH said:


> My SCHWINN AMERICAN KING SIZE.
> 
> View attachment 798807
> 
> View attachment 798808
> 
> View attachment 798809
> 
> View attachment 798810



Nice! I like the Corvette rear reflector, headlight and 2speed automatic.


----------



## GTV

Please tell us more about the wheels and tires.


----------



## irideiam

I am pretty sure that's the one I sold you Serial #JA96998 in the table above. It's actually a 1965  KSHD frame with the extra brazing on the canti.


----------



## Yardstick

Trying to figure out exactly year and model of this, can anyone help? I know the handle bars and seat are not original. It is an American. Not sure if King Size? Year?
It's my Dad's from his teenage days. I recently pulled it out of an old shed with intentions of a mild restoration. Thanks!


----------



## KingSized HD

Yardstick said:


> Trying to figure out exactly year and model of this, can anyone help? I know the handle bars and seat are not original. It is an American. Not sure if King Size? Year?
> It's my Dad's from his teenage days. I recently pulled it out of an old shed with intentions of a mild restoration. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 805742



Looks like a standard (non King Size) American. 1955-1962 (chrome fenders started 1963), probably 1962.  If you can read the serial number from the rear axle hanger (same side as the brake arm) you can check it here: https://bikehistory.org/serial-number.html
Not always a perfect list but pretty good.

See history here: https://bikehistory.org/bikes/american/


----------



## Yardstick

KingSized HD said:


> Looks like a standard (non King Size) American. 1955-1962 (chrome fenders started 1963), probably 1962.  If you can read the serial number from the rear axle hanger (same side as the brake arm) you can check it here: https://bikehistory.org/serial-number.html
> Not always a perfect list but pretty good.
> 
> See history here: https://bikehistory.org/bikes/american/





Thanks! How do I know or what do I measure to rule out the King Size?


----------



## KingSized HD

Yardstick said:


> Thanks! How do I know or what do I measure to rule out the King Size?




American King Size vs standard difference:
The seatpost measures 20” from the crank center to the top of the post. Due to the longer headtube the fork steer tube is longer as well. Plus, the rear fender is longer to compensate for the longer seat tube length.

Headtube length info from this thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/show-us-your-kingsize-schwinns.52981/#post-314551

@island schwinn
bare headtube without cups is about 6-3/4".standard middleweight is about 5-1/2"

@schwinnbikebobb


----------



## GTs58

One is currently on eBay but no serial # posted. Nice one.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222973664843


----------



## irideiam

GTs58 said:


> One is currently on eBay but no serial # posted. Nice one.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222973664843
> 
> View attachment 806915




There are a few things that make me think it may have been repainted and put together, which is OK as long as you advertise it as restored not original. First, wouldn't you think with paint as nice as it appears to be that the front fender decal (like the one in my avatar) would still be there. In 1962 the rear fender reflector did not have a chrome basal. Where are the original grips? (maybe he didn't like that they yellow over time) These may seem like small details to some but they are signs that the bike was potential redone. None of these original changes should have been necessary if the bike was in the original condition advertised.

It is a nice one, as long as it hasn't been repainted. I like everyone  would like my bikes to sell for a premium and I would like to buy them low , but I think he's about $200 high on his starting bid price if the paint & most of the parts are original. If it has been repainted and put together he's about $600 high.


----------



## island schwinn

Finally dug out my KSHD. Serial number is JA96942.maybe missing the last number,but didn't feel like removing the fender brace.


----------



## irideiam

island schwinn said:


> Finally dug out my KSHD. Serial number is JA96942.maybe missing the last number,but didn't feel like removing the fender brace.



Will add soon, Thanks


----------



## phantom

Are the American HD's with the thicker spokes, Bendix hubs etc: just another American or are they a little more rare?


----------



## Smoopy's

here's my take on the KS American..'62 model I did a year or so ago:


----------



## phantom

.................


----------



## irideiam

phantom said:


> Are the American HD's with the thicker spokes, Bendix hubs etc: just another American or are they a little more rare?



The KSHDA are more rare, with HD wheels, HD Hubs, HD seat, Schwinn cycle truck handle bars and some have heat treated cycle truck cranks stamped CT ( note the dealer book shows frame in picture for 1965 HD as a regular MW when they were actually all KS frames in 1965, see frame part number 1914.)  In 1965 they were just refered to as Heavy Duti's and the frame was 1914-R which meant it had reinforced welds at the 4 points where the cantilever  meets the down tube and seat tube.  Compare specs below.


----------



## irideiam




----------



## phantom

Mine is a 65 HD but it's a 19" frame.


----------



## irideiam

phantom said:


> Mine is a 65 HD but it's a 19" frame.



Interesting the MWs were 18.5" or 20" in the 60s


----------



## phantom

18 1/2 would be correct........which is even more strange considering the above specs. inc. the reinforced welds.


----------



## irideiam

I am considering selling a couple of my KSAs one complete and one frame. The complete is a 1964 KSA with original paint in great shape and mostly original parts. The frame is a 1962 KSA in desert shape with original paint. PM me if interested, otherwise I will post them in the for sale section tonight. Thanks


----------



## irideiam

irideiam said:


> I am considering selling a couple of my KSAs one complete and one frame. The complete is a 1964 KSA with original paint in great shape and mostly original parts. The frame is a 1962 KSA in desert shape with original paint. PM me if interested, otherwise I will post them in the for sale section tonight. Thanks



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...merican-2-speed-rare-tall-frame-model.133371/


----------



## tripple3

irideiam said:


> I am considering selling a couple of my KSAs one complete and one frame. The complete is a 1964 KSA with original paint in great shape and mostly original parts. The frame is a 1962 KSA in desert shape with original paint. PM me if interested, otherwise I will post them in the for sale section tonight. Thanks



I saw the 64 listed and was curious of the serial #  
My Birthday Schwinn??


----------



## irideiam

tripple3 said:


> I saw the 64 listed and was curious of the serial #
> My Birthday Schwinn??




D434585 April 13, 1964


----------



## tripple3

irideiam said:


> D434585 April 13, 1964



Close one.
We're both Aries of the same year.....


----------



## irideiam

irideiam said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...merican-2-speed-rare-tall-frame-model.133371/



Sold


----------



## irideiam

phantom said:


> 18 1/2 would be correct........which is even more strange considering the above specs. inc. the reinforced welds.



See the Middleweight section and Special Models section. What is the serial number and how are you measuring?


----------



## Scout Evans

Did the king size come in green? Or just black and red?


----------



## GTs58

Scout Evans said:


> Did the king size come in green? Or just black and red?


----------



## Casual dreamer

The 1962 model year offered radiant green, and also radiant blue along with radiant red and black. I believe radiant green was not offered in 1963.


----------



## irideiam

Yes, it came in green in 1963-1964 as an American only.


----------



## GTs58

irideiam said:


> Yes, it came in green in 1963-1964 as an American only.




Now that's confusing.


----------



## irideiam

GTs58 said:


> Now that's confusing.



Ya, the catalog pages say they only offered green in King Size 1963-1964, but there is a frame dated 1962 on the KS registry. So, as we have found before the frames were either made early for 1963, or the catalog was not up to date with the factory.

The same is true for the 1961 KS frames, when King Size didn't show up in the catalogs until 1962.


----------



## irideiam

Casual dreamer said:


> The 1962 model year offered radiant green, and also radiant blue along with radiant red and black. I believe radiant green was not offered in 1963.



The catalog reference vs dated frames has it's inconsistencies as I stated above, but regardless the radiant green is pretty rare in KS.


----------



## Tim s

irideiam said:


> If you possess a rare taller (20" seat tube) middleweight cantilever complete or frame and would like to be added to the registry let us know. Only made from 1962-1965 in short production runs, which is already noticeable in the list compiled thus far. A few of us here are obsessed with learning more detailed history on the model, so please add any knowledge to this post as well. I'll do my best to keep the list updated on a regular basis. Looking forward to the knowledge share.
> 
> *Years and models produced:
> King Size American (KSA) 1962-1964 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size American Heavy Duty (KSAHD) 1962-1963 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size Heavy Duti (KSHD) 1964-1965*
> 
> Note: I have made the registry spreadsheet an image, so you can save it if you'd like. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 828053



My King Size serial number is D215705.


----------



## Tim s

Picked this up at Trexlertown and added the Schwinn white walls. Tim


----------



## GTs58

Tim s said:


> My King Size serial number is D215705.





 That is sweet!


----------



## KingSized HD

The bike looks great, super clean chain guard with no swipes. Looks like 4/4/62 frame date.... 91 digits away from @Pantmaker 's bike....Maybe a close enough match for his twins some day.


----------



## Tim s

Tim s said:


> My King Size serial number is D215705.



Please add my serial number to the registry if possible. Thanks Tim


----------



## Pantmaker

irideiam said:


> The catalog reference vs dated frames has it's inconsistencies as I stated above, but regardless the radiant green is pretty rare in KS.



Here a photo of my Green, King Size HD American. Not many of these rolling around out there.


----------



## GTs58

Pantmaker said:


> Here a photo of my Green, King Size HD American. Not many of these rolling around out there.
> View attachment 884148




A mighty fine American KS with a freaking rolled stem! That's sacrilege!! Sheesh, I can't believe my eyes. PM me your address, lost it from before, and I'll send you a real stem for this beauty.


----------



## Pantmaker

GTs58 said:


> A mighty fine American KS with a freaking rolled stem! That's sacrilege!! Sheesh, I can't believe my eyes. PM me your address, lost it from before, and I'll send you a real stem for this beauty.



G, You are the real deal.  I'm cracking up...that is an old photo of this bike and the original stem was jacked up beyond hope so this rolled pos was a photo stand-in.  Your attention to detail is second to none. Ha!   You will appreciate the stem that leads this beautiful bike now.


----------



## KingSized HD

Pantmaker said:


> Here a photo of my Green, King Size HD American. Not many of these rolling around out there.
> That IS a rare bird, make sure that one gets on the registry. Great looking King Size!


----------



## irideiam

Pantmaker said:


> G, You are the real deal.  I'm cracking up...that is an old photo of this bike and the original stem was jacked up beyond hope so this rolled pos was a photo stand-in.  Your attention to detail is second to none. Ha!   You will appreciate the stem that leads this beautiful bike now.
> View attachment 884445



Nice, not many with the decal still on them, that's sweetness....


----------



## unregistered

Hi guys! Long time listener, first time caller here on the Cabe. I've been on the original Schwinn forum since '03 - I definitely have the old bike bug! 

I do not recall the exact SN but frame build date was April 13, 1964, my stepmom's fourth birthday, so that's easy for me to remember! 

My buddy found it for me on craigslist over by Iowa City, Iowa. I was a bit of a project but I'm happy how it turned out. Rough paint and decals so it's a scruffy survivor but that's the way I like them! Added the rear rack off of a '64 Fleet my buddy gave me, I love the look of it all together.


----------



## unregistered

SN is D434716, could you please add my bike to the registry? Thanks!


----------



## irideiam

will do this weekend


----------



## Tim s

Can you post the updated registry? Thanks Tim


----------



## irideiam

Updates added, enjoy!


----------



## Tim s

Thanks irideiam! Tim


----------



## unregistered

Sorry to have you update it again so soon but after seeing the "Friends bike" listing on the registry I reached out to my old college buddy who I knew has one.

I actually almost bought this bike instead. I first saw this bike back in 2009 when it was listed on the Des Moines craigslist for $125. It's hard to recall for sure but I think it was radiant red with painted fenders. I do not believe it had HD wheels. It probably worked out for the better that my friend got it, he's ~ 6'6'' and at that time in college, with limited room, I was largely a flipper. I'd fix them, ride them and sell them. He still has it to this day!

Anyway, we would have some pretty wild bike parties back then. I recall one "Tour De Franzia" my friend was getting pretty wild with it and severely bent the original fork. I think shortly after it got stripped down of its original parts and began its journey of many iterations of paint and parts. I sure wished I would've thought to get those original KS specific parts!

SN: B339008
Build date: 2/21/63
Color: Radiant Red?


----------



## KingSized HD

buses n bikes said:


> Sorry to have you update it again so soon but after seeing the "Friends bike" listing on the registry I reached out to my old college buddy who I knew has one.
> 
> I actually almost bought this bike instead. I first saw this bike back in 2009 when it was listed on the Des Moines craigslist for $125. It's hard to recall for sure but I think it was radiant red with painted fenders. I do not believe it had HD wheels. It probably worked out for the better that my friend got it, he's ~ 6'6'' and at that time in college, with limited room, I was largely a flipper. I'd fix them, ride them and sell them. He still has it to this day!
> 
> Anyway, we would have some pretty wild bike parties back then. I recall one "Tour De Franzia" my friend was getting pretty wild with it and severely bent the original fork. I think shortly after it got stripped down of its original parts and began its journey of many iterations of paint and parts. I sure wished I would've thought to get those original KS specific parts!
> 
> SN: B339008
> Build date: 2/21/63
> Color: Radiant Red?
> 
> View attachment 908921
> 
> View attachment 908922
> 
> View attachment 908923



That''s unusual, the only frame on the list stamped for that date. I double-checked the list from the Schwinn Serial number thread here and the date is correct.


----------



## unregistered

KingSized HD said:


> That''s unusual, the only frame on the list stamped for that date. I double-checked the list from the Schwinn Serial number thread here and the date is correct.




Agreed. I thought exactly the same.


----------



## unregistered

Irideiam, could you please update the registry with my friend’s bike? Thank you!


----------



## irideiam

buses n bikes said:


> Irideiam, could you please update the registry with my friend’s bike? Thank you!



Once I am back on my home computer.....


----------



## irideiam

Updated!!


----------



## unregistered

Does anyone know how readily available King Size American and/or King Size American HD chainguard decals are? Might need one here in the near future...


----------



## KingSized HD

@bicyclebones sells the American “Heavy Duty” decals on eBay but I haven’t seen the “King Size” since Memory Lane Classics closed.  I heard one guy bought up most of those decals at the MLC closeout auction. Maybe someone here knows who it was and how to reach them (or knows that’s only folklore). I could use a set too.
Here’s the American HD decal link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-He...190040?hash=item48bdd04bd8:g:dl0AAOSwxYxUx-wq


----------



## unregistered

Ok, if it was a Heavy Duti King Size, does the chainguard have any special King Size designation? Looking like no...


----------



## Rusty Klunker

irideiam said:


> Here's the cleanest all OG one I have owed, a 1962 KSAHD, sold to my buddy (CHUCKSTER67) here locally, I have tried to buy it back 3 times to no avail, oh well at least I know it's here local in good keeping.
> 
> View attachment 764453





buses n bikes said:


> Ok, if it was a Heavy Duti King Size, does the chainguard have any special King Size designation? Looking like no...





Looking like yes. Ive seen a clearer picture somewhere else. Starting to take an interest in these, might be looking for one in the future.


----------



## unregistered

Sorry, what if it was a ‘65?



REC said:


> I lucked into this '65 KSHD a few years ago. It isn't the prettiest one I've seen, but it rides pretty good and it's a functional specimen of the type. Serial number is BA73200
> 
> Photo of specimen:
> View attachment 766197
> 
> REC


----------



## schwinnja

buses n bikes said:


> Does anyone know how readily available King Size American and/or King Size American HD chainguard decals are? Might need one here in the near future...





Did you get the one today out of Ohio?


----------



## unregistered

schwinnja said:


> Did you get the one today out of Ohio?



Haha, yep. Nice detective work! Cat’s out of the bag!


----------



## GTs58

Can't beat that!  

But it's not a Jaguar and it wasn't "Built" 2/26/1965.


----------



## unregistered

Looks like I found my answer. Yay! It’s what I wanted to hear in that it’s an easy solution. Now I pray the bike makes it here safely! 



irideiam said:


> ...Of coarse the screening on the chain guard is different in that it denotes "King Size" from 1961-1964. In 1965 the King Size and standard frame Heavy Duti  used the same screening on the guard and did not denote "King Size"


----------



## irideiam

buses n bikes said:


> Looks like I found my answer. Yay! It’s what I wanted to hear in that it’s an easy solution. Now I pray the bike makes it here safely!



Nice score!! Here's my 1965 that I sold showing the standard Heavy Duti Guard



Here's a second 65' I had as well. 







.


----------



## irideiam

KingSized HD said:


> @bicyclebones sells the American “Heavy Duty” decals on eBay but I haven’t seen the “King Size” since Memory Lane Classics closed.  I heard one guy bought up most of those decals at the MLC closeout auction. Maybe someone here knows who it was and how to reach them (or knows that’s only folklore). I could use a set too.
> Here’s the American HD decal link http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=312422190040



I bought all the King Size American decals with the shield (1962-1963 version) they had at the closeout auction but none of them were the Heavy Duty version. They all look like this:


----------



## unregistered

Thanks for all the info @irideiam! Sounds like you could sell one of those chainguard decals to @KingSized HD if you're willing to part with one...

Heck, if you have another one to spare I wouldn't mind one, either!


----------



## unregistered

Well, the Heavy Duti came in from NE Ohio tonight. Bike was packed the worst I’ve ever received, ZERO protection and just thrown in the box. The poor pictures from eBay hardly hint at prior condition but it is what it is, I guess. 

At initial glance I see fender and chainguard hardware is incorrect and paint is rougher than was lead on. Will be a fun project and hopefully I’ll be pleasantly surprised at the outcome.


----------



## GTs58

I don't see @Smoopy's  beautiful custom KS American here on the list. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1962-schwinn-king-size-american-custom.132269/


----------



## irideiam

GTs58 said:


> I don't see @Smoopy's  beautiful custom KS American here on the list.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1962-schwinn-king-size-american-custom.132269/
> 
> View attachment 937579



If I recall correctly, it's actually one of the 1965 KSHD (JA96998) frames on the list I sold, he's calling it a 1962 based on the chainguard decal. Maybe he will pipe in and confirm.


----------



## irideiam

Guy's I don't have my heart set on convincing this guy to ship, so I don't mind sharing this with my fellow KS fans, maybe one of us can score it! I have sent him a message asking if he will take it to a bike shop to be shipped, he has no idea what he has, it even has a Brooks B66 on it, bonus!!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/223354107331


----------



## island schwinn

Almost there.


----------



## irideiam

Sweet!!!


----------



## unregistered

irideiam said:


> Sweet!!!



Very cool @island schwinn! Is that original paint?


----------



## island schwinn

buses n bikes said:


> Very cool @island schwinn! Is that original paint?



Repaint. Original paint was down to bare metal.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Looking Great @island schwinn !

I really need to get started on mine...
@irideiam my brother is right outside Seattle. Waiting to hear back..


----------



## irideiam

Here's another in sad shape near Sacramento.

https://offerup.com/item/detail/602968145/


----------



## GTs58

irideiam said:


> Here's another in sad shape near Sacramento.
> 
> https://offerup.com/item/detail/602968145/




Geeze, the frame alone has to be worth the asking price. Under the radar with no mention of the frame size.


----------



## irideiam

GTs58 said:


> Geeze, the frame alone has to be worth the asking price. Under the radar with no mention of the frame size.[/QUO




They don’t know what they have. Frame is worth $250 even with rough paint.


----------



## KingSized HD

irideiam said:


> Guy's I don't have my heart set on convincing this guy to ship, so I don't mind sharing this with my fellow KS fans, maybe one of us can score it! I have sent him a message asking if he will take it to a bike shop to be shipped, he has no idea what he has, it even has a Brooks B66 on it, bonus!!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/223354107331



This one sold for $341 today, local pickup with 2-Speed kickback and Brooks B66 saddle. It makes me wonder what it would've sold for if he offered shipping.


----------



## unregistered

Hopefully some member here picked it up! Would be nice to get that SN for the registry, too.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

KingSized HD said:


> This one sold for $341 today, local pickup with 2-Speed kickback and Brooks B66 saddle. It makes me wonder what it would've sold for if he offered shipping.
> View attachment 944468



I wonder too. I won this auction. Luckily for me my brother lives in the area. They are expecting snow on Saturday, but it will be getting picked up Sunday. Hoping to have it here by end of next week. As soon as I can get the serial number I will post it here for the registry. Huge thank you to @irideiam for putting me on the trail. This is my first complete KS.


----------



## irideiam

The brooks and the kickback wheelset are worth what you paid!


----------



## irideiam

Dizzle Problems said:


> I wonder too. I won this auction. Luckily for me my brother lives in the area. They are expecting snow on Saturday, but it will be getting picked up Sunday. Hoping to have it here by end of next week. As soon as I can get the serial number I will post it here for the registry. Huge thank you to @irideiam for putting me on the trail. This is my first complete KS.



Your welcome, enjoy!!!


----------



## Dizzle Problems

The KSA is in route. Expecting delivery 2/19. 






I did get the serial number, it is — B322578.  Looks like feb 11 1963. 
According to the registry, it’s the second one accounted for that day.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

It finally arrived! What was supposed to be a 3 day trip turned into a 8 day wait. No biggie though. Ran home from work and did a quick assembly. No major issues. Full break down, clean, lube, and reassemble soon to come. 
I also got the original pedals and seat. Though I will be leaving the brooks and likely swapping the bars to long horns.


----------



## unregistered

Hate to mention this as Island Schwinn and I are trying to sell our King Sizes but look at this radiant blue beauty! Cool for me, it's originally an Iowa bike sold in Cedar Rapids, it appears.

I've asked the owner for the SN in hopes of getting it added to the registry. I'll report back.

Ok, serial number on this one is A234960, January 29, 1962. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1955-Schwinn-King-Size-American-Blue-Complete-bicycle/292991177539?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## unregistered

Man, I'm going crazy over this thing! I LOVE radiant blue and, from the bikes I've had, it didn't age well if the bike was the least bit neglected. It appears to be a 2-speed kickback and has a Delta fender mounted headlight included, I see. That wouldn't have been stock, I don't believe. I took some screenshots from the listing for posterity.

Welp, dilemma solved seller pulled the auction. I hope it went to a good home!


----------



## unregistered

It’s back up and far more reasonable shipping. Someone here should hop on this! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1962-Schwi...101977&hash=item4438e1105d:g:FFoAAOSw-ttcfIci


----------



## tripple3

*1962 Schwinn King Size American Blue - Complete bicycle.*
Condition: Used
Time left: 6d 01h Sunday, 5:27PM
Current bid:
US $119.50
13 watchers
Ships from United States
Shipping: $100.00 Standard Shipping
Item location: Milwaukee, Wisconsin, United States
Ships to: United States

























Not mine; for the archive.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Serviced all bearings and gave a light cleaning. Swapped the bars to some wald long horns. The original pedals were toasted, put on some made in Germany Schwinn bows. Added a horn and aluminum Schwinn front rack.


----------



## Kenny Middendorf

i'm not shure but i think i have a king size. its just a frame i think all other parts are wrong for the bike. what else can i use to determine if it's what i think? The lower bar that connects the b.b to the head seems longer than most also ,I think?    Thanks to all answers, it was on its way to the trash when we saved it !!


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Kenny Middendorf said:


> i'm not shure but i think i have a king size. its just a frame i think all other parts are wrong for the bike. what else can i use to determine if it's what i think? The lower bar that connects the b.b to the head seems longer than most also ,I think?    Thanks to all answers, it was on its way to the trash when we saved it !!
> 
> View attachment 980971
> 
> View attachment 980972
> 
> View attachment 980973




Cool bike. But it is not a Schwinn


----------



## KingSized HD

Dizzle Problems said:


> Cool bike. But it is not a Schwinn




Right, not a Schwinn. The easy giveaway is the frame construction; Schwinn rear & chain stays weren't crimped to the rear dropout like yours is .
Often lots of parts(wheels,forks,seats,etc) get changed but the one part that may stay is the sprocket. According to the sprocket compilation (https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sprocket-compilation-pic-heavy.41683/page-4 ) yours is an AMF sprocket used on bikes with various nameplates. If the rear hub is original to th e bike and it's a Bendix Red Band those were made 1961-1963. A RB-2 (RedBand-2) was made 1963 and later, I don't know when production stopped on those.  The bike could be a Roadmaster, but you may never know w/o the headbadge. (Hub info here:https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-hub-thread.23779/ )


----------



## Kenny Middendorf

KingSized HD said:


> Right, not a Schwinn. The easy giveaway is the frame construction; Schwinn rear & chain stays weren't crimped to the rear dropout like yours is .
> Often lots of parts(wheels,forks,seats,etc) get changed but the one part that may stay is the sprocket. According to the sprocket compilation (https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sprocket-compilation-pic-heavy.41683/page-4 ) yours is an AMF sprocket used on bikes with various nameplates. If the rear hub is original to th e bike and it's a Bendix Red Band those were made 1961-1963. A RB-2 (RedBand-2) was made 1963 and later, I don't know when production stopped on those.  The bike could be a Roadmaster, but you may never know w/o the headbadge. (Hub info here:https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-hub-thread.23779/ )


----------



## Kenny Middendorf

i agree that none of the parts are for the frame , my only reason thinking the frame is schwinn is the serial number says k236754 , the locator says 1962 schwinn . I'm not saying its rite but ............?      no big deal it was free and has a multitude of good usable  parts.


..


----------



## unregistered

Kenny Middendorf said:


> i agree that none of the parts are for the frame , my only reason thinking the frame is schwinn is the serial number says k236754 , the locator says 1962 schwinn . I'm not saying its rite but ............?      no big deal it was free and has a multitude of good usable  parts.
> ..




Just a coincidence. That crimped seatstay/dropout ain’t no Schwinn business, no sir!


----------



## Kenny Middendorf

got it my bad not an expert !!


----------



## schwinnman67

Here's a new one for the registry.... I bought this from CL here in Denver. 1963 King Size Heavy Duty...  The SN is B39109
The hub needs to be rebuilt, doesn't shift...


----------



## Schwinn499

schwinnman67 said:


> Here's a new one for the registry.... I bought this from CL here in Denver. 1963 King Size Heavy Duty... The SN is B39109
> The hub needs to be rebuilt, doesn't shift...
> View attachment 1002716
> 
> View attachment 1002717
> 
> View attachment 1002718
> 
> View attachment 1002719
> 
> View attachment 1002720



Nice one Lee!


----------



## irideiam

schwinnman67 said:


> Here's a new one for the registry.... I bought this from CL here in Denver. 1963 King Size Heavy Duty...  The SN is B39109
> The hub needs to be rebuilt, doesn't shift...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Nice score, will get it added soon.


----------



## irideiam

Just noticed you are missing a number. Let me know and I will add it.


schwinnman67 said:


> Here's a new one for the registry.... I bought this from CL here in Denver. 1963 King Size Heavy Duty...  The SN is B39109
> The hub needs to be rebuilt, doesn't shift...




Just noticed you are missing a number. Let me know and I will add it.


----------



## irideiam

See the for sale forum, I posted up my dealer catalogs for 62,64 & 65 they feature the KSHD & KSA and their parts, if you are into restoring KS back to original these are a must have!


----------



## schwinnman67

irideiam said:


> Just noticed you are missing a number. Let me know and I will add it.
> 
> 
> Just noticed you are missing a number. Let me know and I will add it.






Try B339109....


----------



## irideiam

Just added first '63 KSAHD to the list. Nice find!!!


----------



## irideiam

Dizzle Problems said:


> It finally arrived! What was supposed to be a 3 day trip turned into a 8 day wait. No biggie though. Ran home from work and did a quick assembly. No major issues. Full break down, clean, lube, and reassemble soon to come.
> I also got the original pedals and seat. Though I will be leaving the brooks and likely swapping the bars to long horns.
> 
> View attachment 953063
> 
> 
> View attachment 953062



Added


----------



## irideiam

buses n bikes said:


> Hate to mention this as Island Schwinn and I are trying to sell our King Sizes but look at this radiant blue beauty! Cool for me, it's originally an Iowa bike sold in Cedar Rapids, it appears.
> 
> I've asked the owner for the SN in hopes of getting it added to the registry. I'll report back.
> 
> Ok, serial number on this one is A234960, January 29, 1962.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1955-Schwinn-King-Size-American-Blue-Complete-bicycle/292991177539?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



Added...


----------



## unregistered

Does anyone know which Union front hub a 1965 King Size Heavy Duti uses? Mine has pitted cones and I’ve bought several axle kits and hubs to no avail... 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## island schwinn

buses n bikes said:


> Does anyone know which Union front hub a 1965 King Size Heavy Duti uses? Mine has pitted cones and I’ve bought several axle kits and hubs to no avail...
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> View attachment 1009756
> 
> View attachment 1009757
> 
> View attachment 1009758



Try contacting @Gordon  he always comes through with the right info and parts.


----------



## irideiam

island schwinn said:


> Try contacting @Gordon  he always comes through with the right info and parts.




I have the correct complete wheel if your interested. Here you go:
https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1961_1970/1965dlr_Heavy_Duti_specs.html


----------



## unregistered

@irideiam Thank you! It may come to that!


----------



## Manhrs

irideiam said:


> If you possess a rare taller (20" seat tube) middleweight cantilever complete or frame and would like to be added to the registry let us know. Only made from 1962-1965 in short production runs, which is already noticeable in the list compiled thus far. A few of us here are obsessed with learning more detailed history on the model, so please add any knowledge to this post as well. I'll do my best to keep the list updated on a regular basis. Looking forward to the knowledge share.
> View attachment 1008376
> 
> *Years and models produced:
> King Size American (KSA) 1962-1964 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size American Heavy Duty (KSAHD) 1962-1963 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size Heavy Duti (KSHD) 1964-1965*
> 
> Note: I have made the registry spreadsheet an image, so you can save it if you'd like. Enjoy!





irideiam said:


> If you possess a rare taller (20" seat tube) middleweight cantilever complete or frame and would like to be added to the registry let us know. Only made from 1962-1965 in short production runs, which is already noticeable in the list compiled thus far. A few of us here are obsessed with learning more detailed history on the model, so please add any knowledge to this post as well. I'll do my best to keep the list updated on a regular basis. Looking forward to the knowledge share.
> View attachment 1008376
> 
> *Years and models produced:
> King Size American (KSA) 1962-1964 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size American Heavy Duty (KSAHD) 1962-1963 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size Heavy Duti (KSHD) 1964-1965*
> 
> Note: I have made the registry spreadsheet an image, so you can save it if you'd like. Enjoy!


----------



## Manhrs

Here’s my (


irideiam said:


> If you possess a rare taller (20" seat tube) middleweight cantilever complete or frame and would like to be added to the registry let us know. Only made from 1962-1965 in short production runs, which is already noticeable in the list compiled thus far. A few of us here are obsessed with learning more detailed history on the model, so please add any knowledge to this post as well. I'll do my best to keep the list updated on a regular basis. Looking forward to the knowledge share.
> View attachment 1008376
> 
> *Years and models produced:
> King Size American (KSA) 1962-1964 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size American Heavy Duty (KSAHD) 1962-1963 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size Heavy Duti (KSHD) 1964-1965*
> 
> Note: I have made the registry spreadsheet an image, so you can save it if you'd like. Enjoy!


----------



## Manhrs

Here’s my (KSHD)  serial # L437927 Black original paint . Previous owner cut front fender for a motor , and tank was mounted on top bar . Bike has Bendix 2 speed hub


----------



## unregistered

Shameless plug - parting this KSHD out: 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...-king-size-400-shipped-or-parting-out.155659/


----------



## island schwinn

My KSHD has a new home in Maryland. Maybe the new owner will find this thread. Was sold on Ebay.


----------



## irideiam

Manhrs said:


> Here’s my (KSHD)  serial # L437927 Black original paint . Previous owner cut front fender for a motor , and tank was mounted on top bar . Bike has Bendix 2 speed hub
> 
> View attachment 1033041
> 
> View attachment 1033042
> 
> View attachment 1033043
> 
> View attachment 1033044



Will add soon, haven't looked at this thread in a month....


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Manhrs said:


> Here’s my (KSHD)  serial # L437927 Black original paint . Previous owner cut front fender for a motor , and tank was mounted on top bar . Bike has Bendix 2 speed hub
> 
> View attachment 1033041
> 
> View attachment 1033042
> 
> View attachment 1033043
> 
> View attachment 1033044



I love the look of the extra long stem and those bars!!


----------



## rennfaron

King size up on ebay
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=303284017926


----------



## danwiscool

Here's my '62 (I think it's a KSA).
Got the frame a couple years ago. Turned it into a BMX cruiser. All kinds of fun stuff on this bike. WNS (Will Never Sell) I'll be buried with this bike.
Serial # D215518 (on rear dropout)
04/04/1962
Radiant Green


----------



## rennfaron

danwiscool said:


> Here's my '62 (I think it's a KSA).
> Got the frame a couple years ago. Turned it into a BMX cruiser. All kinds of fun stuff on this bike. WNS (Will Never Sell) I'll be buried with this bike.
> Serial # D215518 (on rear dropout)
> 04/04/1962
> Radiant Green



pic?


----------



## danwiscool

#1
This frame dropped into my lap a couple years ago. My homie found it on Ebay and scooped it up (had never seen/heard of a King Size). When he saw that it was too big for him, he kicked it to me.
I proceeded to turn it into a BMX cruiser (Santa Barbara style). We modified some Kona forks and made the headset 1/8 threadless. Threw on some new school perfect 10 bars and she's rollin. All kinds of fun poop on this bike. 

Serial # D215518 (on rear dropout)
04/04/1962 Chicago
Radiant Green


----------



## irideiam

danwiscool said:


> #1
> This frame dropped into my lap a couple years ago. My homie found it on Ebay and scooped it up (had never seen/heard of a King Size). When he saw that it was too big for him, he kicked it to me.
> I proceeded to turn it into a BMX cruiser (Santa Barbara style). We modified some Kona forks and made the headset 1/8 threadless. Threw on some new school perfect 10 bars and she's rollin. All kinds of fun &#!^ on this bike.
> 
> Serial # D215518 (on rear dropout)
> 04/04/1962 Chicago
> Radiant Green
> View attachment 1072341
> 
> View attachment 1072342



Yep that's a KSA frame...I will add it to the registry


----------



## danwiscool

irideiam said:


> Yep that's a KSA frame...I will add it to the registry



Thanks. It's super cool to be part of such an elite club. I ride this bike all the time and it rarely gets the respect it deserves. Its the only one I've ever seen. I've even shown it to some serious schwinn dudes and it's the first one that they've seen. I've taken it rides with 100s of other schwinns and its the only Kingsize. The Green Monster is a one of a kind piece of art this bike wasn't built...it was curated.


----------



## irideiam

danwiscool, where are you locate? That's some beautiful scenery! Cali?


----------



## danwiscool

irideiam said:


> danwiscool, where are you locate? That's some beautiful scenery! Cali?



Yeah dude. I live in LA. Those pics were taken in San Francisco, Lake Tahoe and Santa Barbara. I like to ride my Schwinn in nice places.


----------



## island schwinn

Sure wish whoever bought mine would show up. Really miss that bike.


----------



## KingSized HD

Here's a black '61 KS American on CL in the SF Bay area (no serial number listed)  https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/bik/d/portola-valley-1961-schwinn-american/6981536772.html
With an asking price of $800 it may be JUST A TAD over the current market.

Nice bike but the ad has been up for 29 days....maybe he's willing to get real.





BTW-Any comments about whether these black headbadges were originally used in 1961(or ever on a KS)?


----------



## irideiam

There is no contact info attached to the CL ad, so he might still have it.


----------



## irideiam

KingSized HD said:


> Here's a black '61 KS American on CL in the SF Bay area (no serial number listed)  https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/bik/d/portola-valley-1961-schwinn-american/6981536772.html
> With an asking price of $800 it may be JUST A TAD over the current market.
> 
> Nice bike but the ad has been up for 29 days....maybe he's willing to get real.
> View attachment 1079973
> 
> BTW-Any comments about whether these black headbadges were originally used in 1961(or ever on a KS)?
> View attachment 1079976



Not sure about black by my 62 had a white with red letters head badge.


----------



## KingSized HD

irideiam said:


> Not sure about black by my 62 had a white with red letters head badge.



My Rad. Blue Dec. 1961 all original bike has a white background headbadge with (worn) blue lettering.


----------



## island schwinn

KingSized HD said:


> My Rad. Blue Dec. 1961 all original bike has a white background headbadge with (worn) blue lettering.
> View attachment 1080128



The badge on that bike isn't original or correct. Shouldn't have Chicago at the bottom. 65 was the first year for that. The seller might be using my KSHD sale as an example for pricing. Mine was on Ebay for 800.


----------



## JimR56

Came across this '62 radiant red example on Craigslist today.  Listed as serial # D218018.  A bit too far away for me, but I thought maybe somebody here might appreciate the heads up.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/d/santa-rosa-schwinn-american-king-size/7025081621.html


----------



## KingSized HD

JimR56 said:


> Came across this '62 radiant red example on Craigslist today.  Listed as serial # D218018.  A bit too far away for me, but I thought maybe somebody here might appreciate the heads up.
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/d/santa-rosa-schwinn-american-king-size/7025081621.html




I was just going to post it too. Looks like a 4-5-1962 frame date if the lookup tool is right (I know folks complain it isn't). That would be a first here, the list shows some with 4-4-62 dates.


----------



## irideiam

KingSized HD said:


> I was just going to post it too. Looks like a 4-5-1962 frame date if the lookup tool is right (I know folks complain it isn't). That would be a first here, the list shows some with 4-4-62 dates.
> 
> View attachment 1099824



Yep 04/05/1962, the best place I have found  to lookup Chicago made Schwinn serial numbers is http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html


----------



## Schwinng

This belonged to my dad.  Mom tells me that he bought it in 1963 along with a red Typhoon that he got for her to ride.

 H327487.

I think the seat is off a '59 Phantom.

It's getting new tires, and I'm going to rebuild the rear hub and clean and grease all of the bearings.

Add me to the registry please!


----------



## irideiam

Just in case anyone of you KS fans are interested I have a nice KSHD wheelset for sale over in the classifieds








						Sold - Nice Clean Schwinn 26" S7 Heavy Duty wheelset | Archive (sold)
					

1960s  26" x 1 3/4" S7 Heavy Duty Bendix red band coaster hub, Union HD front hub, 120 gauge HD spoke wheelset.(Note these rims require 571mm rim bead S7 or 650C specific tires, opposed to the standard 26" which has a 559mm rim bead) Includes original Schwinn washers & nuts. These came stock on...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Dizzle Problems

This is up for sale near me. Pretty cool he fit the rat trap fork on it-

https://ventura.craigslist.org/bik/d/ventura-vintage-1961-schwinn-king-size/7091576127.html


----------



## irideiam

Schwinng said:


> View attachment 1120281
> View attachment 1120288
> 
> View attachment 1120282
> 
> This belonged to my dad.  Mom tells me that he bought it in 1963 along with a red Typhoon that he got for her to ride.
> 
> H327487.
> 
> I think the seat is off a '59 Phantom.
> 
> It's getting new tires, and I'm going to rebuild the rear hub and clean and grease all of the bearings.
> 
> Add me to the registry please!



Sorry missed this, will do. Nice ride!


----------



## irideiam

Not mine, but if anyone is looking this just popped up on FeeBay. *(NOTE: one correction is that the KSHD was not a one year bike it was also produced in 1965 but not called out in the catalog as a KS.)*









						1964 Schwinn King Size  Heavy Duti Rare One Year Bike  | eBay
					

<p>1964 Schwinn King Size Heavy Duti Rare One Year Bike. Condition is Used. This is a nice survivor appears to be all original with the exception of the pedals . The chrome on this bike is in really nice condition , the paint on the frame not so nice but appears to be original . The wheels are...



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## irideiam

irideiam said:


> Not mine, but if anyone is looking this just popped up on FeeBay. *(NOTE: one correction is that the KSHD was not a one year bike it was also produced in 1965 but not called out in the catalog as a KS.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1964 Schwinn King Size  Heavy Duti Rare One Year Bike  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>1964 Schwinn King Size Heavy Duti Rare One Year Bike. Condition is Used. This is a nice survivor appears to be all original with the exception of the pedals . The chrome on this bike is in really nice condition , the paint on the frame not so nice but appears to be original . The wheels are...
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com



I sent the seller a note letting him know it was not a 1 year bike, he replied "Thanks", and didn't change his ad, buyer beware!


----------



## tomcat peterson

An elderly neighbor have me this one a couple of years ago. I keep changing my mind on how I'll build it. This is all the parts that came with it. So, I won't restore it to original. I don't usually mess with post war bikes. But, this one's special. 

I believe it's a kingsize heavy duty. Definitely a heavy frame, like the other heavy duties I've owned. Serial number H327436 which would be 8/7/63.


----------



## Double straightup

Found a rusty all original KSHD to hang with my typhoon..   L439034


----------



## irideiam

Double straightup said:


> Found a rusty all original KSHD to hang with my typhoon..   L439034
> 
> View attachment 1176892



Sweet.....!


----------



## irideiam

irideiam said:


> Sweet.....!



Curious if the cantilevers where they meet the seat tube and down tube have the extra welds for strength that the 1965 KSHD and standard HD had.


----------



## Double straightup

Looks about the same..tried to get some pics hard to see with the black paint though


----------



## irideiam

Double straightup said:


> Looks about the same..tried to get some pics hard to see with the black paint though
> 
> View attachment 1177431
> 
> View attachment 1177433



Yep, awesome find.


----------



## KingSized HD

If you’re in TX and looking for a frame I think this looks like a KS from the headtube size. The ad says posted 10/19 but updated 3 days ago so??? Missing the impossible to find rear fender so $184 would be ALL the money for this, IMO. No serial # listed. https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m45102542142/?ref=search_results


----------



## Double straightup

Racked up and running errands like it is supposed to be..Definitely notice the difference of the bigger frame riding it.


----------



## Schwinng

Here is H327487 again.  All fixed up.  I've put about 20 miles on it since the rebuild.


----------



## sworley

Maybe someone can contact him for the SN: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/285367845841215/

Here's the build date referenced:  Built 08/08/1963


----------



## GTs58

sworley said:


> Maybe someone can contact him for the SN: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/285367845841215/
> 
> Here's the build date referenced:  Built 08/08/1963




That's not any type of build date. It's the date the serial was stamped on the bikes drop out component before any building took place.


----------



## Tim s

My neighbor asked me if I would be interested in looking at a Schwinn bike his brother was trying to sell and he sent me one pic by phone. I thought it was a king size frame from the pic but wasn’t sure until he brought it by today. The fender braces have been replaced for sure but I am unsure if the chrome fenders are original? The serial number is L437963. Tim


----------



## sworley

Very cool! Looks like the seat, stem and chainguard are off a different bike but who knows on the fender. I always heard the rear fender was KS specific and I don't see a second hole near the stay so...


----------



## Tim s

I think the chain guard and seat are correct. If you scroll up and look at Double straight ups bike they are the same as his and the serial numbers are close. Tim


----------



## sworley

Ah yes, you're right about the seat. I forgot those older Heavy Duties used those too. The chainguard screen is wrong I should say - it doesn't call out that it's a King Size! 

What will you do with it? I'd buy that in a heartbeat if I could reasonably! Looks like a very nice example though getting the correct chainguard screen/decal will prove difficult.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Fenders and stem are wrong. Probably bars also.   No King Size on chainguard of the Heavy Duti.   Schwinn was probably using up the leftover KS American frames.   I don't usually have sellers remorse since when I sell I am sure but this is probably the top one I kick myself for selling.


----------



## KingSized HD

Tim s said:


> My neighbor asked me if I would be interested in looking at a Schwinn bike his brother was trying to sell and he sent me one pic by phone. I thought it was a king size frame from the pic but wasn’t sure until he brought it by today. The fender braces have been replaced for sure but I am unsure if the chrome fenders are original? The serial number is L437963. Tim



I'd buy that quick too if I had the chance! That rear fender is going to be tough to replace but I've heard Twinn rear fenders work....I'll really need to try that out and report back o the KS club here since I have both KingSizes and a Twinn.


----------



## irideiam

Tim s said:


> My neighbor asked me if I would be interested in looking at a Schwinn bike his brother was trying to sell and he sent me one pic by phone. I thought it was a king size frame from the pic but wasn’t sure until he brought it by today. The fender braces have been replaced for sure but I am unsure if the chrome fenders are original? The serial number is L437963. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1229117
> 
> View attachment 1229118



Crazy thing about this serial number if it's correct is its the first Saturday stamped Schwinn I have run across and on top of that it's Halloween L437963 = Saturday, October 31, 1964

Tim S, also check the canti's for the reinforced welding to determine if it's a HD since in 64 & 65 the HD came with painted fenders and the American's had chrome. They started adding the welds around 1964.


----------



## Tim s

irideiam said:


> Crazy thing about this serial number if it's correct is its the first Saturday stamped Schwinn I have run across and on top of that it's Halloween L437963 = Saturday, October 31, 1964
> 
> Tim S, also check the canti's for the reinforced welding to determine if it's a HD since in 64 & 65 the HD came with painted fenders and the American's had chrome. They started adding the welds around 1964.
> View attachment 1233022View attachment 1233023



I rechecked the serial number out in the sun and used a magnifying glass too. The number 3 is in the serial number twice and I thought they could be an 8 instead of a 3. The last 3 is very faint but I still think it is a 3. The Saturday build sounds strange to me too but may be Schwinn was preparing for Christmas. The extra welds are on the frame too. Tim


----------



## GTs58

Tim s said:


> I rechecked the serial number out in the sun and used a magnifying glass too. The number 3 is in the serial number twice and I thought they could be an 8 instead of a 3. The last 3 is very faint but I still think it is a 3. The Saturday build sounds strange to me too but may be Schwinn was preparing for Christmas. The extra welds are on the frame too. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1236565
> 
> View attachment 1236566





After I saw @irideiam 's post on the Saturday stamping I went and checked out the serial list for 1964. I was amazed at how many 6 day work weeks there were. Overtime for just the  workers making the parts or actually the entire factory assembling bikes ect. isn't known. The serial number dates are the dates that the numbers were stamped on the bike's components, in this case the drop out, and then it was used sometime later to build a frame. These recorded serial dates are not build dates of any kind. If anyone is interested, check out all the 6 day work weeks on the 1964 list.   








						Schwinn Serial Numbers 1952-1969
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## Tim s

GTs58 said:


> After I saw @irideiam 's post on the Saturday stamping I went and checked out the serial list for 1964. I was amazed at how many 6 day work weeks there were. Overtime for just the  workers making the parts or actually the entire factory assembling bikes ect. isn't known. The serial number dates are the dates that the numbers were stamped on the bike's components, in this case the drop out, and then it was used sometime later to build a frame. These recorded serial dates are not build dates of any kind. If anyone is interested, check out all the 6 day work weeks on the 1964 list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn Serial Numbers 1952-1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com



GTs58, Thanks for taking the time to look that up. Here is another before photo. The bike is about 70% done, I picked up a set of bars for it today and am waiting on new tires. Tim


----------



## Tim s

Tim s said:


> GTs58, Thanks for taking the time to look that up. Here is another before photo. The bike is about 70% done, I picked up a set of bars for it today and am waiting on new tires. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1236915


----------



## sworley

A nice red '65 KSHD hit eBay this morning: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=224098304980
SN EA17074


----------



## irideiam

sworley said:


> A nice red '65 KSHD hit eBay this morning: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=224098304980
> SN EA17074



Gone!


----------



## Tim s

Made a little more progress today. Still waiting on new white walls. I noticed the fenders are stamped MW does that mean manufactured by Wald? Tim


----------



## GTs58

Tim s said:


> Made a little more progress today. Still waiting on new white walls. I noticed the fenders are stamped MW does that mean manufactured by Wald? Tim
> 
> View attachment 1237930




Wald usually used just a W or the full name. MW is most likely the designation for Middle Weight. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Tim s

The white walls came in today(Sunday) so I could not wait to see them on the bike. All done, hope you like it. Tim


----------



## Double straightup

Mine is definitely not the prettiest..but my only cantilever ill probably ever keep


----------



## 1956Phantom

Double straightup said:


> Mine is definitely not the prettiest..but my only cantilever ill probably ever keep
> 
> View attachment 1241774
> 
> View attachment 1241775





irideiam said:


> If you possess a rare taller (20" seat tube) middleweight cantilever complete or frame and would like to be added to the registry let us know. Only made from 1962-1965 in short production runs, which is already noticeable in the list compiled thus far. A few of us here are obsessed with learning more detailed history on the model, so please add any knowledge to this post as well. I'll do my best to keep the list updated on a regular basis. Looking forward to the knowledge share.
> View attachment 1236353
> 
> *Years and models produced:
> King Size American (KSA) 1962-1964 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size American Heavy Duty (KSAHD) 1962-1963 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size Heavy Duti (KSHD) 1964-1965 *
> 
> Note: I have made the registry spreadsheet an image, so you can save it if you'd like. Enjoy!



I would like add my bike to your King Size registery progect. It's a 1963 King Size American H327998 biult on Thursday August, 8, 1963. It is black and all original.


----------



## irideiam

1956Phantom said:


> I would like add my bike to your King Size registery progect. It's a 1963 King Size American H327998 biult on Thursday August, 8, 1963. It is black and all original.



Will do soon, Thanks


----------



## irideiam

Updates added, let me know if I missed something or need to make corrections. Enjoy!!


----------



## sworley

Hi all, tonight I pulled this ‘65 KSHD from a central Iowa barn. SN is EA17145, May 7, 1965. Of particular note, check out that Sturmey Archer 3 speed rear hub laced to an S7 with matching thick gauge spokes!


----------



## KingSized HD

Looks like someone built a custom newspaper delivery bike there with the 3 speed and HD spokes.
Looks like your bike is only 71 frame numbers away from one of @irideiam s KSs. Have fun with it!


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Lets see some more EA king sizes, I know they're out there.


----------



## irideiam

sworley said:


> Hi all, tonight I pulled this ‘65 KSHD from a central Iowa barn. SN is EA17145, May 7, 1965. Of particular note, check out that Sturmey Archer 3 speed rear hub laced to an S7 with matching thick gauge spokes!
> 
> View attachment 1300340
> 
> View attachment 1300341
> 
> View attachment 1300342
> 
> View attachment 1300343
> 
> View attachment 1300344
> 
> View attachment 1300345
> 
> View attachment 1300346
> 
> View attachment 1300347
> 
> View attachment 1300348



Nice find, I’ll get it added.


----------



## irideiam

Updates added!!


----------



## sworley

A familiar face returned home tonight. This frameset (right, closest) is all that remains of the complete bike I once had, (see the first post of page six here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-king-size-registry-research-project.126932/page-6) the bike itself stopped by a set of pitted front hub cones of all things!

I toiled for months to find the right parts for that dang Union front hub to no avail. Eventually, I parted the bike out (some KS specific stuff went to @KingSized HD) and gave the frameset to a tall friend who wanted to build a klunker. Life happens - he never got around to it so he offered it back to me as he's about to move out west. The plan is to take the nicest frame and fork of the two to finish my stock build (they're both '65s) and take the rougher frameset to build a custom klunker ala @Dizzle Problems for cruising and light singletrack.

@irideiam could I please get this frameset added? I see we missed it before. SN BA72868, 2/26/1965 KSHD


----------



## KingSized HD

sworley said:


> A familiar face returned home tonight. This frameset (right, closest) is all that remains of the complete bike I once had, (see the first post of page six here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-king-size-registry-research-project.126932/page-6) the bike itself stopped by a set of pitted front hub cones of all things!
> 
> I toiled for months to find the right parts for that dang Union front hub to no avail. Eventually, I parted the bike out (some KS specific stuff went to @KingSized HD) and gave the frameset to a tall friend who wanted to build a klunker. Life happens - he never got around to it so he offered it back to me as he's about to move out west. The plan is to take the nicest frame and fork of the two to finish my stock build (they're both '65s) and take the rougher frameset to build a custom klunker ala @Dizzle Problems for cruising and light singletrack.
> 
> @irideiam could I please get this frameset added? I see we missed it before. SN BA72868, 2/26/1965 KSHD



Here, let me save you a lot of trouble... just send the best frame & fork out my way and I'll hook them up with the OG fenders. Life back to normal, easy peazy, lemon squeezy.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

That BA frame looks sweet! And I know a good home for the EA one


----------



## Tim s

Sounds like a good winter project! Tim


----------



## irideiam

@sworley, yes I will get it added. Cool you got it back.


----------



## irideiam

Updates added, enjoy!


----------



## Rusty Klunker

KingSized HD said:


> American King Size vs standard difference:
> The seatpost measures 20” from the crank center to the top of the post. Due to the longer headtube the fork steer tube is longer as well. Plus, the rear fender is longer to compensate for the longer seat tube length.
> 
> Headtube length info from this thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/show-us-your-kingsize-schwinns.52981/#post-314551
> 
> @island schwinn
> bare headtube without cups is about 6-3/4".standard middleweight is about 5-1/2"
> 
> @schwinnbikebobb
> View attachment 805898





Whats the steer tube length on these king size forks?


----------



## sworley

Rusty Klunker said:


> Whats the steer tube length on these king size forks?




Mine measures right at 8”.


----------



## irideiam

sworley said:


> Mine measures right at 8”.



Yes, the OG forks are 8”, why do you ask?


----------



## sworley

Hi all, looking to sell this 1965 KSHD frame, fork, crankset (not CT stamped, '64 dated I believe) seatpost (not stuck), AS seatpost clamp and headset. SN BA72868, 2/26/1965 KSHD. Original paint is rough but it's straight and how often do these come up? Looking for $250 shipped, would like it to go to an enthusiast here if possible. Otherwise, it'll likely hit eBay soon. Thanks!


----------



## Roger Henning

You might have better success in the For Sale section.  That is what it is there for.  Roger


----------



## irideiam

Roger Henning said:


> You might have better success in the For Sale section.  That is what it is there for.  Roger



Correct, but I would keep a link here to For Sale ad since this is where the KS folks are


----------



## Schwinndiana

First time poster here - I've been on the lookout for a King Size for about 2 years now and believe I've found one within driving distance. I'm waiting on the seller to send me the serial number, for now can anyone here help me verify this is a King Size American from the pictures in the ad? They aren't the greatest quality but based on the pictures you all have posted I think it might be what I'm looking for. Thank you in advance!


----------



## mrg

Don't think #'s will tell you KS but year and better pics of the head tube ( looks pretty tall ) & frame would help, looks like the word "size" next to Americal on the guard.  Good Luck


----------



## Schwinndiana

mrg said:


> Don't think #'s will tell you KS but better pics of the head tube ( length would help ) & frame would. Good Luck



Sorry - I added it in but must have deleted by accident. I'll try attaching it again.


----------



## GTs58

Gauging the head tube size with the 3.25" head badge, I'd have to say it's close to 7.5" long. Looks like a King Size to me, and it says Size on the guard.

Edit: Yup, King Size American


----------



## Schwinndiana

GTs58 said:


> Gauging the head tube size with the 3.25" head badge, I'd have to say it's close to 7.5" long. Looks like a King Size to me, and it says Size on the guard.
> 
> Edit: Yup, King Size American



Awesome - that's what I was hoping to hear but thought my eyes might have been deceiving me! I know it's crusty but with some tlc and a few new parts I think it would make a nice unique rider. Just hoping the price is right, thank you for your help!


----------



## KingSized HD

I agree, that's a KS headtube and looks like a KS chainguard. Not that you asked but I wouldn't pay top $$ with those beat fenders and far gone rims, although the rear is a 2 spd kickback and could be laced to a better hoop if it works well. They look like standard spokes to me, not heavy gauge. Good luck grabbing it!


----------



## Schwinndiana

KingSized HD said:


> I agree, that's a KS headtube and looks like a KS chainguard. Not that you asked but I wouldn't pay top $$ with those beat fenders and far gone rims, although the rear is a 2 spd kickback and could be laced to a better hoop if it works well. They look like standard spokes to me, not heavy gauge. Good luck grabbing it!



I appreciate the information - I'll quit blowing up this thread for tonight but what would you consider a fair price for it?


----------



## sworley

The fender can certainly be repaired and S7 rims are readily available. If you’ve been looking this long I’d pay what it takes to get the job done. Anything less than $250-$300, in my book, would be a win.


----------



## irideiam

No question it's a King Size frameset. If that's the correct fenders & guard it's a 1962 as they went to chrome fenders on the American's in 1963 and a guard without the Schwinn shield in 1964. Condition wise, it depends on if you're trying to bring it back to OG or just keep it as a crusty custom rider (they make great taller guy customs) . If you want it to show as original, it's all going to depend on how much of the OG paint and screening is left on the frameset/guard and how much time & money you're willing to put into it to bringing it back. I've been there and it is always best to wait for one that is within 75-80% of original to make bringing it back more cost/time effective. From my perspective the only thing you can be assured is that it's a KS frame/fork which are rare on their own no matter the condition. Worse case a bare metal KS frame/fork is worth around $180-$200, with paint and screening from $250-$400 (close to perfect original paint & screening), repainted I'd say they are worth the same as a bare frame. As a complete based on my assumptions of the condition from the pic's I wouldn't pay more than $250 for the complete bike. By comparison. close to perfect KS originals can go for as high as $700-$900, especially the 1962 KSAHD like I posted at the beginning of this thread. Hope my perspective helps, sorry for the rambling it's my bedtime! Keep us posted.


----------



## Schwinndiana

irideiam said:


> No question it's a King Size frameset. If that's the correct fenders & guard it's a 1962 as they went to chrome fenders on the American's in 1963 and a guard without the Schwinn shield in 1964. Condition wise, it depends on if you're trying to bring it back to OG or just keep it as a crusty custom rider (they make great taller guy customs) . If you want it to show as original, it's all going to depend on how much of the OG paint and screening is left on the frameset/guard and how much time & money you're willing to put into it to bringing it back. I've been there and it is always best to wait for one that is within 75-80% of original to make bringing it back more cost/time effective. From my perspective the only thing you can be assured is that it's a KS frame/fork which are rare on their own no matter the condition. Worse case a bare metal KS frame/fork is worth around $180-$200, with paint and screening from $250-$400 (close to perfect original paint & screening), repainted I'd say they are worth the same as a bare frame. As a complete based on my assumptions of the condition from the pic's I wouldn't pay more than $250 for the complete bike. By comparison. close to perfect KS originals can go for as high as $700-$900, especially the 1962 KSAHD like I posted at the beginning of this thread. Hope my perspective helps, sorry for the rambling it's my bedtime! Keep us posted.



Thank you for the reply! I'll definitely take all of this into account - still waiting to hear back from the seller but will keep you in the loop.


----------



## bloo

irideiam said:


> If that's the correct fenders & guard it's a 1962 as they went to chrome fenders on the American's in 1963 and a guard without the Schwinn shield in 1964.




What is a Schwinn shield?


----------



## sworley

bloo said:


> What is a Schwinn shield?




Schwinn shield decal on the chainguard


----------



## irideiam

The shield under the CA in American on the chain guard. It’s the shield they used for The American. Like this one on the seat tube.


----------



## Schwinndiana

I ended up pulling the trigger on my first KSA, going to have my hands full due to the poor condition but look forward to the challenge regardless of which route I go! The serial # is either A234870 or A231870, no matter what lighting I use or if I get (what's left of) the paint wet, etc. I can't seem to make it out.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Looks like a 4 to me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I see a 4, awesome find I would love one in any condition. Good luck 


Schwinndiana said:


> # is either A234870


----------



## irideiam

Looks like A234870 to me, was it originally red? Would love to see a full picture of it on the chain guard side. Let me know if you want me to add it to the register. Cheers


----------



## Schwinndiana

irideiam said:


> Looks like A234870 to me, was it originally red? Would love to see a full picture of it on the chain guard side. Let me know if you want me to add it to the register. Cheers


----------



## Schwinndiana

Yes it was, the top of the fork is still a very nice shade of red. The bike is currently in pieces as I'm getting as much of the dust and grime off of it as possible, I'll send an updated picture once it's back together. I'd appreciate you adding it to the list!


----------



## irideiam

My latest find and clean up, all original paint & parts '65 KSHD, it had all of it's original parts down to every correct nut & bolt, except the 7000 saddle, which I found but am choosing to ride it with a broke in Brooks B66, I had. The only other upgrades are the wider F&R brick tread S7 tires (from member MRG) and a solid aluminum seat post, dice caps, modern bar mount bottle cage, along with a late 60s close to mint Schwinn ding done bell. It rides like a dream.


----------



## irideiam

Registry updated, enjoy!


----------



## sworley

I think we’ve got a King Size here, folks. I wonder if his springer fork fits this? Ain’t never seen a KS with a springer...
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=303881149520


----------



## GTs58

sworley said:


> I think we’ve got a King Size here, folks. I wonder if his springer fork fits this? Ain’t never seen a KS with a springer...
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=303881149520




It appears to be what the seller says, a 1950 Whizzer frame.


----------



## irideiam

GTs58 said:


> It appears to be what the seller says, a 1950 Whizzer frame.



Correct, not a KS, the best way to ID KS is the shorter gap between head tube and where the cantilever tubes are welded to the down tube.


----------



## sworley

Thanks, guys - I was caught up in how the top tube met the seat stays/cantilever portion. Of course, I was also using my phone to look at the pictures, too. Not smart...


----------



## Gaby C

irideiam said:


> If you possess a rare taller Schwinn King Size (20" seat tube) middleweight cantilever complete or frame and would like to be added to the registry let us know. Only made from 1962-1965 in short production runs, which is already noticeable in the list compiled thus far. A few of us here are obsessed with learning more detailed history on the model, so please add any knowledge to this post as well. I'll do my best to keep the list updated on a regular basis. Looking forward to the knowledge share. Last updated 02/02/2021...
> View attachment 1350015
> *Years and models produced:
> King Size American (KSA) 1962-1964 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size American Heavy Duty (KSAHD) 1962-1963 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size Heavy Duti (KSHD) 1964-1965 ("King Size" naming not on chain guard)*
> 
> Note: I have made the registry spreadsheet an image, so you can save it if you'd like. Enjoy!



Just got this one. Still have to overhaul and reassemble. 
H328016


----------



## Gaby C

Gaby C said:


> Just got this one. Still have to overhaul and reassemble.
> H328016
> 
> View attachment 1362942


----------



## sworley

Very cool and complete! Only looks like the seat is incorrect, same with my King Size. The correct "7000" seat is hard to find and expensive when they're in decent shape.


----------



## irideiam

Cool, I'll update the new adds soon, in the middle of home repairs after our southern ice storm.


----------



## KingSized HD

If someone's looking for a KS someone posted this on CL- SF Bay area two days ago. It still has the front fender sticker: https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/d/santa-rosa-1962-schwinn-american-king/7283927685.html
There's a pic of the serial #. I can't read it all but it looks like a new one to the registry 4-4-62 D21*02(?)8 
@Pantmaker


----------



## sworley

Whew! Looks like someone truly deserving rode that one based on the seatpost height...


----------



## JimR56

KingSized HD said:


> If someone's looking for a KS someone posted this on CL- SF Bay area two days ago. It still has the front fender sticker: https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/d/santa-rosa-1962-schwinn-american-king/7283927685.html
> There's a pic of the serial #. I can't read it all but it looks like a new one to the registry 4-4-62 D21*02(?)8
> @Pantmaker
> View attachment 1365834



Looks to me like D218018:


----------



## schwinnman67

Ok guys..... Question about my 63.. Does the rear reflector use a bezel or not (my reflector is missing).


----------



## sworley

Yes it should. See pics on this thread linked below. I wish I had the eBay link but it was about $30. Stimsonite 1 3/8” off the top of my head.








						1965 Schwinn Heavy Duti King Size | Project Rides
					

Thank you sworley and GTs. Very helpful. I am hoping 2.125's fit in my Corvette...  Now back to your Heavy Duti sworley !! :hearteyes:




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58

schwinnman67 said:


> Ok guys..... Question about my 63.. Does the rear reflector use a bezel or not (my reflector is missing).



I really don't think those bezels were around in 1963. The reflector was most likely the Stimsonite 1 3/4" with a 1962 SAE date.

@schwinnman67 If they were around in 1963, my Varsity Tourists would have them. Also, check out the Schwinn catalog scans, they somewhat show only a reflector.


----------



## JimR56

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 1373808



Hey GT, I'd say those two deserve further exposure over here:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/happy-st-patrick’s-day-bring-out-the-green.188177/


----------



## irideiam

I have a 1964 KSA frame/guard no fork. No rusting/pitting that has been painted, I am thinking of selling. Figured I'd let the KS group know before I officially list it. PM me. Here's info from registry.


Irideiam​D434584​Monday, April 13, 1964​KSA​Black​Spray painted red frame/guard only​


----------



## irideiam

GTs58 said:


> I really don't think those bezels were around in 1963. The reflector was most likely the Stimsonite 1 3/4" with a 1962 SAE date.
> 
> @schwinnman67 If they were around in 1963, my Varsity Tourists would have them. Also, check out the Schwinn catalog scans, they somewhat show only a reflector.
> 
> View attachment 1373808



Agree!


----------



## Alienbaby17

1965 Schwinn King-size Heavy Duty.
SN LA23145. Currently still listed on the registry as owned by Dizzie Problems. I bought the frame set from him.









I bought this here on the CABE as a rough, bare frame in June of 2019. I’d wanted a King-size for years but could never find one. I had been tooling around on an 80’s HD. It was a great bike but I wanted something a bit larger. I bought the frame planning to transfer lots of the good parts from the 80’s model onto the 65. It wasn’t until quarantine that I finally had time to get to work on it.








The frame was pretty rough. It had an worn, dark green re-paint. Lots of the metal was rust-pitted. I think a number plate of some type had previously been welded (and then later cut-off) from the underside of the top tube and there were some nasty looking holes remaining. I first stripped it all to bare metal, welded up the holes and then used body filler on all of the pitting prior to priming and a repaint. The new color wasn’t exactly what I wanted but it was what I could get at the time and I decided to run with it. I then added decals and clear-coated it. I couldn’t find any kind of KS chain guard decal so I went with the HD version and called it close enough.

I do have correct fenders for it but haven’t painted them yet and I’m not even sure they would fit the 2.35” Fat Frank tires I’m running. I have a friend that has a two speed kickback for me and I may end up using that with some 1 3/4” tires in the future. If I do use that I will install the fenders.

I‘m still in the “shake down” stage with it but I’m very happy so far.


----------



## irideiam

Alienbaby17 said:


> 1965 Schwinn King-size Heavy Duty.
> SN LA23145. Currently still listed on the registry as owned by Dizzie Problems. I bought the frame set from him.
> 
> View attachment 1389181
> 
> View attachment 1389183
> I bought this here on the CABE as a rough, bare frame in June of 2019. I’d wanted a King-size for years but could never find one. I had been tooling around on an 80’s HD. It was a great bike but I wanted something a bit larger. I bought the frame planning to transfer lots of the good parts from the 80’s model onto the 65. It wasn’t until quarantine that I finally had time to get to work on it.
> 
> View attachment 1389182
> 
> View attachment 1389273
> The frame was pretty rough. It had an worn, dark green re-paint. Lots of the metal was rust-pitted. I think a number plate of some type had previously been welded (and then later cut-off) from the underside of the top tube and there were some nasty looking holes remaining. I first stripped it all to bare metal, welded up the holes and then used body filler on all of the pitting prior to priming and a repaint. The new color wasn’t exactly what I wanted but it was what I could get at the time and I decided to run with it. I then added decals and clear-coated it. I couldn’t find any kind of KS chain guard decal so I went with the HD version and called it close enough.
> 
> I do have correct fenders for it but haven’t painted them yet and I’m not even sure they would fit the 2.35” Fat Frank tires I’m running. I have a friend that has a two speed kickback for me and I may end up using that with some 1 3/4” tires in the future. If I do use that I will install the fenders.
> 
> I‘m still in the “shake down” stage with it but I’m very happy so far.



Very nice save, and custom KS! A little history. I originally purchased this frame from a local bike swap meet and kept it in my stash of KS for several years before I sold it to Dizzie Problems ( If I recall correctly, or maybe it was the guy before him). Your correct the bike was used commercially in a chemical plant and had a ID plate welded in the frame (Ugh), the guy I bought it from cut the plate out and spray painted the frame. I didn't want to step up and put the $'s in to save it so I passed it on to our vintage KS circle, I'm glad it finally made it into the hands of someone that would put it on the road again. Thanks for keeping it alive & rolling!


----------



## Alienbaby17

irideiam said:


> Very nice save, and custom KS! A little history. I originally purchased this frame from a local bike swap meet and kept it in my stash of KS for several years before I sold it to Dizzie Problems ( If I recall correctly, or maybe it was the guy before him). Your correct the bike was used commercially in a chemical plant and had a ID plate welded in the frame (Ugh), the guy I bought it from cut the plate out and spray painted the frame. I didn't want to step up and put the $'s in to save it so I passed it on to our vintage KS circle, I'm glad it finally made it into the hands of someone that would put it on the road again. Thanks for keeping it alive & rolling!




Thanks for the background! It’s always kind of interesting to know a little more about the history of a bike.

Just rode it tonight. It’s a great cruiser!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Here is a 65 Kingsize Heavy Duti I just finished up.    If you want to add it to the registry its L4 36966       Looks like the earliest KSHD on the list.


----------



## irideiam

Very nice, I might have a original set of correct bars and grips if you're interested. I'll get it added.


----------



## irideiam

I do have the guard,


irideiam said:


> I have a 1964 KSA frame/guard no fork. No rusting/pitting that has been painted, I am thinking of selling. Figured I'd let the KS group know before I officially list it. PM me. Here's info from registry.
> 
> 
> Irideiam​D434584​Monday, April 13, 1964​KSA​Black​Spray painted red frame/guard only​











						Sold - 1964 King Size American Frame (Tall frame) | Archive (sold)
					

Rare and hard to find 1964 King Size American Schwinn frame / guard, it was repainted at some point and still has the factory black underneath. For those of you who don't know these were build from 1961 - 1965 as a tall frame option for taller riders. The seat tube is 20" CTT and the top tube in...




					thecabe.com


----------



## KingSized HD

irideiam said:


> I have a 1964 KSA frame/guard no fork. No rusting/pitting that has been painted, I am thinking of selling. Figured I'd let the KS group know before I officially list it. PM me. Here's info from registry.
> 
> 
> Irideiam​D434584​Monday, April 13, 1964​KSA​Black​Spray painted red frame/guard only​



Hi irideiam,
I just saw the post of your '64 KSA frame for sale: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1964-king-size-american-frame-tall-frame.190032/
So, are there any special year(s) or special size frame of Speedster with forks that work with a KSA frame? (I can do a post elsewhere if you want to keep this thread only about serial numbers, lmk)


----------



## irideiam

KingSized HD said:


> Hi irideiam,
> I just saw the post of your '64 KSA frame for sale: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1964-king-size-american-frame-tall-frame.190032/
> So, are there any special year(s) or special size frame of Speedster with forks that work with a KSA frame? (I can do a post elsewhere if you want to keep this thread only about serial numbers, lmk)



The fork for 24" frame 1960s-70s Speedsters & Racers has enough steer tube. The 22" frames forks are too short.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I would like to add my 1965 KSHD to the list owned by coasterbrakejunkie1969 serial # BA72933  red, complete.  This is it next to my 1969 Typhoon to show frame difference and a different picture without the ridiculous seat haha.


----------



## irideiam

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I would like to add my 1965 KSHD to the list owned by coasterbrakejunkie1969 serial # BA72933  red, complete.  This is it next to my 1969 Typhoon to show frame difference and a different picture without the ridiculous seat haha.
> 
> View attachment 1400854
> 
> View attachment 1400855
> 
> View attachment 1400856



Cool comparison shots. I am a little behind on adding the new serial#s and updating owners, since some have changed hands. I will get caught up this weekend. Cheers


----------



## irideiam

I'm working on the updates/adds now, if  you have updates where serial#s have exchanged hands send me a PM and let me know please.


----------



## irideiam

irideiam said:


> If you possess a rare taller Schwinn King Size (20" seat tube) middleweight cantilever complete or frame and would like to be added to the registry let us know. Only made from 1962-1965 in short production runs, which is already noticeable in the list compiled thus far. A few of us here are obsessed with learning more detailed history on the model, so please add any knowledge to this post as well. I'll do my best to keep the list updated on a regular basis. Looking forward to the knowledge share. Last updated 02/02/2021...
> 
> View attachment 1402183
> *Years and models produced:
> King Size American (KSA) 1962-1964 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size American Heavy Duty (KSAHD) 1962-1963 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size Heavy Duti (KSHD) 1964-1965 ("King Size" naming not on chain guard)*
> 
> Note: I have made the registry spreadsheet an image, so you can save it if you'd like. Enjoy!



Just updated, Enjoy!


----------



## KingSized HD

A '62 KSHD was posted on the bikes for sale forum (not mine), looks like a new serial number for the list...








						Sold - 1962 HD American King Size | Archive (sold)
					

A pretty cool bicycle , it does ride and feels big and like pedaling a cycle truck other than not heavy and easier to pedal.  Dates July 62  Heavy duty S7 wheels and spokes, larger frame size, scout bars and heavy duty seat. I believe everything is correct but pedals and seat post. It will clean...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Derek499

I just rescued this one, KSHD. Oct 29th 1964
Serial #L437927


----------



## irideiam

Sweetness, I'll get it added soon, Welcome!


----------



## irideiam

KingSized HD said:


> A '62 KSHD was posted on the bikes for sale forum (not mine), looks like a new serial number for the list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold - 1962 HD American King Size | Archive (sold)
> 
> 
> A pretty cool bicycle , it does ride and feels big and like pedaling a cycle truck other than not heavy and easier to pedal.  Dates July 62  Heavy duty S7 wheels and spokes, larger frame size, scout bars and heavy duty seat. I believe everything is correct but pedals and seat post. It will clean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1414059



Who bought this one?


----------



## irideiam

Heads up, Just stumbled across this, Paints pretty rough but it looks like it's all there for the most part
Rare Schwinn Heavy Duty King Size American


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

irideiam said:


> Heads up, Just stumbled across this, Paints pretty rough but it looks like it's all there for the most part
> Rare Schwinn Heavy Duty King Size American



Someone needs to pick that up asap. Free shipping


----------



## bloo

Northroad style handlebars, with a lot of rise. Maybe 7881? Definitely not the steer horn 7884 that the catalog lists for the king size a year later, nor 7800 steer horn as found on many older Schwinn Americans. 

What say the KSHD enthusiasts? Could they be original?


----------



## GTs58

bloo said:


> Northroad style handlebars, with a lot of rise. Maybe 7881? Definitely not the steer horn 7884 that the catalog lists for the king size a year later, nor 7800 steer horn as found on many older Schwinn Americans.
> 
> What say the KSHD enthusiasts? Could they be original?
> 
> View attachment 1424495
> 
> View attachment 1424496




I say they were definitely changed out. Better idea looking at them from this angle.







The seat has been changed out also.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

I'm with GT.   Not the originals.   I saw a original (really regret not buying that green one!!!) that had the 7884 bars so that's my thought


----------



## irideiam

Ya, my 62 KSAHD had these on it, looked more like cycle truck bars with a straight pull back.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

irideiam said:


> Heads up, Just stumbled across this, Paints pretty rough but it looks like it's all there for the most part
> Rare Schwinn Heavy Duty King Size American



Someone please buy this free shipping, If i hadn't overextended myself I would


----------



## irideiam

This already sold, but it was a KS and the seller had no idea. It was a 1961, but the chain guard was wrong for a '61, so it was either a '61 KSAHD  or KSA....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/304043481833?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Its mine now, the serial is L437*666 * haha it will now be known as the Beast. Born on Halloween 1964


----------



## irideiam

Same one?, looked like a L13 in pic, coolness


----------



## GTs58

irideiam said:


> Same one?, looked like a L13 in pic, coolness



Same one, the 4 is a real light stamping other than the vertical.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I picked up the wheel set as well from the same guy


----------



## irideiam

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I picked up the wheel set as well from the same guy



Saw that, I almost bought it!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

irideiam said:


> Saw that, I almost bought it!



Glad you didn't. I got the frame,fork,chain guard ,crank and sprocket today. Wheels are coming, nice heavy CT stamp on the crank. You can add it to the list when you get a chance. L437666.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Any estimate on number of KS produced?


----------



## irideiam

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Any estimate on number of KS produced?



no idea


----------



## irideiam

Just stumbled across this KSHD, another one where seller doesn't know what they have, I have no affliction with seller

https://www.ebay.com/itm/393437853336?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Someone on here please buy this!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Someone bought it , hope they are on the Cabe.


----------



## KingSized HD

Here’s a new one for the list thanks to an eBay heads-up by @irideiam, Thanks much!!  A KSHD frame dated 10/31/64, serial #L4380XX Very original down to the whitewall Tractor tires dated 1Q ‘65. I can’t wait to dig into this one, looks like it may only need some heavy cleaning, not heavy de-rusting🤞


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Sweet, that is from the same batch as the one I just scored. Really glad it stayed with someone on the site.


----------



## irideiam

irideiam said:


> Who bought this one?



I am adding updates today, I am still unclear on who bought this one.


----------



## Raiderboyz209

I have a king need some info maybe value. Older 62. What am I missing to be OG


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Real hard to tell need better pics and shots of drive side of the bike. The seat is wrong for sure and looks like the front wheel  is wrong. It must be HD American with chrome fenders. @irideiam can help but need more pics.


----------



## Raiderboyz209

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Real hard to tell need better pics and shots of drive side of the bike. The seat is wrong for sure and looks like the front wheel  is wrong. It must be HD American with chrome fenders. @irideiam can help but need more pics.



I ll get more pics after work. In a few . Thanks


----------



## irideiam

In '62 the KSA & KSAHD had painted fenders so the fenders were either changed or it's a '63 with a '62 frame (happened a lot). Need better pictures to determine value, paint and screen condition along with OG parts are what drives price up or down. Would love to see a guard side shot.

Paint condition is hurting value on this one. Based on the rear wheel spokes & bars I'd say it a KSA not the HD version. Although it does have the black grips that came on the HD. Front wheel doesn't look like a S7 to me, but it may just be the picture or my old eyes, haha

Regardless, it's sweet!!!! 😎


----------



## Raiderboyz209

irideiam said:


> In '62 the KSA & KSAHD had painted fenders so the fenders were either changed or it's a '63 with a 62' frame (happened a lot). Need better pictures to determine value, paint and screen condition along with OG parts are what drives price up or down. Would love to see a guard side shot.
> 
> Paint condition is hurting value on this one. Based on the rear wheel spokes & bars I'd say it a KSA not the HD version. Although it does have the black grips that came on the HD. Front wheel doesn't look like a S7 to me, but it may just be the picture or my old eyes, haha
> 
> Regardless, it's sweet!!!! 😎



So much information. Awesome. Almost done with work and I'll send some hi Def pics. 👍🏽


----------



## Raiderboyz209

Here are some pics.


----------



## sworley

Neat find! Appears to be a King Size American in faded Radiant Red.


----------



## KingSized HD

Raiderboyz209 said:


> I have a king need some info maybe value. Older 62. What am I missing to be OG



Your bike looks mostly original but it needs the red Mesinger seat, the red pinsriped King Size fenders (good luck finding a tall rear fender, not the same as a regular frame fender) and maybe a right (drive-side)pedal. The left pedal is correct for 1962 but it looks like your right pedal may not match it, I can't be sure.

Here's a link to the dealer catalog page: https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1961_1970/1962dlr_American.html


----------



## KingSized HD

Looking at the new pics it does appear that the front wheel may be wrong. The rim should have the single knurling track stamped down the middle like the rear rim has. With the new pics it's easier to see that the grips appear to be the correct OG white ones. They're dirty so it was hard to tell in the first pics. I agree about value being hurt by the paint condition and the guard screen is barely visible but hey, it's still a King Size and that's what matters most here! 😉


----------



## Raiderboyz209

KingSized HD said:


> Looking at the new pics it does appear that the front wheel may be wrong. The rim should have the single knurling track stamped down the middle like the rear rim has. With the new pics it's easier to see that the grips appear to be the correct OG white ones. They're dirty so it was hard to tell in the first pics. I agree about value being hurt by the paint condition and the guard screen is barely visible but hey, it's still a King Size and that's what matters most here! 😉



I'll check the front wheel. What do you think value may be? Thanks


----------



## KingSized HD

I'd guess $200-225 here in California in that condition with those wrong parts. There's always value in a straight KS frame, the rear red band rim and the guard, even though the King*Size is faded. The drawback is the very difficult to find painted fenders (esp the KS rear) and the front rim (if you want to find the true American made rim). The pedal may be easier to find although I haven't searched for an American made model, the seat won't be as difficult either I think.


----------



## Raiderboyz209

KingSized HD said:


> I'd guess $200-225 here in California in that condition with those wrong parts. There's always value in a straight KS frame, the rear red band rim and the guard, even though the King*Size is faded. The drawback is the very difficult to find painted fenders (esp the KS rear) and the front rim (if you want to find the true American made rim). The pedal may be easier to find although I haven't searched for an American made model, the seat won't be as difficult either I think.



I'll have to search for the fenders I was hoping the year came with those. They look right lol. But they are longer. I'll have to search for pics. I guess since never noticed a difference


----------



## KingSized HD

If it were me, I'd just find any knurled S-7 front rim, any worn matching waffle pedal set and leave the chrome fenders. I like originality but I'm not fanatical about it; for what you'd have to pay for the correct fenders, rim, pedal etc you're not going to increase the value that much vs. your cost. 
Only folks on this thread would be able to spot the non-American stuff and the chrome fenders are close enough to the 1963 fenders to look fine. I'd have fun riding a bike that fits me and not worry about the rest. Just my two cents.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I'm with KSHD on this just clean it up and ride it they are awesome bikes. It would be lucky to get $200 around here. Good luck


----------



## irideiam

We can't forget that it was not uncommon for Schwinn to use a frame from the year before for the next yer build. This might be a 1963 so the fenders would be correct.


----------



## Raiderboyz209

KingSized HD said:


> If it were me, I'd just find any knurled S-7 front rim, any worn matching waffle pedal set and leave the chrome fenders. I like originality but I'm not fanatical about it; for what you'd have to pay for the correct fenders, rim, pedal etc you're not going to increase the value that much vs. your cost.
> Only folks on this thread would be able to spot the non-American stuff and the chrome fenders are close enough to the 1963 fenders to look fine. I'd have fun riding a bike that fits me and not worry about the rest. Just my two cents.



For I respect that


irideiam said:


> We can't forget that it was not uncommon for Schwinn to use a frame from the year before for the next yer build. This might be a 1963 so the fenders would be correct.





irideiam said:


> We can't forget that it was not uncommon for Schwinn to use a frame from the year before for the next yer build. This might be a 1963 so the fenders would be correct.



That would make me feel a bit better. Lol. How can I be sure? But talked about seats. I need to find one. Any leads?


----------



## GTs58

Raiderboyz209 said:


> For I respect that
> 
> 
> That would make me feel a bit better. Lol. How can I be sure? But talked about seats. I need to find one. Any leads?




The fork is dated and the crank should have a casting year cast on it.


----------



## irideiam

GTs58 said:


> The fork is dated and the crank should have a casting year cast on it.



Let us know what you find...and I'll get it added with the other updates to the register this evening or early tomorrow....


----------



## irideiam

Derek499 said:


> I just rescued this one, KSHD. Oct 29th 1964
> Serial #L437927
> View attachment 1415389



Just letting you know as I was adding updates and verifying dates I noticed that your serial is actually 10/31/64
10/31 ------------------ L437353 ------------------ L440752

This is the main source to use, the online tool is not accurate...




__





						THE SCHWINN DATE CODES BY YEAR,MONTH AND DAY
					





					www.angelfire.com
				



Cheers


----------



## irideiam

Updates added, enjoy!


----------



## Raiderboyz209

irideiam said:


> Updates added, enjoy!



Good morning
I'm trying to find more casting numbers on crank and forks and I dont see any.


----------



## irideiam

Raiderboyz209 said:


> Good morning
> I'm trying to find more casting numbers on crank and forks and I dont see any.



1) The stamps on the forks are not always there in my experience but if they are there they are on the inside of the drop out so you have to remove the wheel to see them
2) you have to removed the cranks to see the date stamp on the center of the crankset


----------



## Raiderboyz209

irideiam said:


> 1) The stamps on the forks are not always there in my experience but if they are there they are on the inside of the drop out so you have to remove the wheel to see them
> 2) you have to removed the cranks to see the date stamp on the center of the crankset



Lol. Ok. Just a rookie. 🤦🏽‍♂️😆. When I get home from work


----------



## GTs58

On the *inside* of the left fork leg just above the axle slot there should be 2 or 3 numbers stamped. Very small so might have to clean it off. 8-3 numbers would indicate an August 1963 forging. The crank will have the cast in numbers at the center area and be something like SA.26.63 and the last two digits are the year. 


Raiderboyz209 said:


> Lol. Ok. Just a rookie. 🤦🏽‍♂️😆. When I get home from work


----------



## irideiam

Raiderboyz209 said:


> Lol. Ok. Just a rookie. 🤦🏽‍♂️😆. When I get home






GTs58 said:


> On the *inside* of the left fork leg just above the axle slot there should be 2 or 3 numbers stamped. Very small so might have to clean it off. 8-3 numbers would indicate an August 1963 forging. The crank will have the cast in numbers at the center area and be something like SA.26.63 and the last two digits are the year.



Ya, this era frame should have the date code on forks. The Schwinn's I've seen without it were from the 70s -early 80s if I recall, or maybe some were just painted over.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

here's one in S.F. Bay Area Craigslist:









						Schwinn king size heavy duti - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Schwinn king size heavy duti Rare king size frame. Stock and correct with exception of the Wald basket and 22T bendix cog to make the bike more fun to ride. Thanks



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## irideiam

Geez!! Even in Cali, that is about double what they typically go for in that condition.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

irideiam said:


> Geez!! Even in Cali, that is about double what they typically go for in that condition.



check S.F. Bay Area Schwinn prices. I see the same bikes over and over for crazy money. $500.00 for a 60's racer is typical, $800 minimum for a fat tire anything


----------



## Raiderboyz209

Raiderboyz209 said:


> Lol. Ok. Just a rookie. 🤦🏽‍♂️😆. When I get home from work



Ok. I finally worked on this beast. Hopefully we can figure out the year and date. Thanks for help everyone


----------



## Raiderboyz209

GTs58 said:


> On the *inside* of the left fork leg just above the axle slot there should be 2 or 3 numbers stamped. Very small so might have to clean it off. 8-3 numbers would indicate an August 1963 forging. The crank will have the cast in numbers at the center area and be something like SA.26.63 and the last two digits are the year.


----------



## GTs58

Raiderboyz209 said:


> Ok. I finally worked on this beast. Hopefully we can figure out the year and date. Thanks for help everyone
> 
> View attachment 1464181
> 
> View attachment 1464182




November 63 fork forging and a 1964 cast crank and serial C229111 being stamped on 3-15-1962. 1964 model. *Interesting!!!!!* Fork looks original to the bike too!


----------



## Raiderboyz209

GTs58 said:


> November 63 fork forging and a 1964 cast crank and serial C229111 being stamped on 3-15-1962. 1964 model. *Interesting!!!!!* Fork looks original to the bike too!



Very interesting. It all looks legit. Could it have been pieced at the factory like that?


----------



## GTs58

Raiderboyz209 said:


> Very interesting. It all looks legit. Could it have been pieced at the factory like that?




Yes, definitely. The serial numbers were stamped on the drop outs prior to being used to build a frame. Then the fact these were not a common model so that throws another number in the equation. A misplaced drop out that sat in a parts bucket somewhere? Then later used to build a frame and the frame could have been built and possibly stored for a short time and not built up right away. I have one of the first Corvette 5 speeds, or so I believed. So far there have only been three Corvette 5 speeds found with a May 1961 serial number and I have one of them. The other two May pieces have prototype decals and mine did not. Also mine had a 1962 cast dated crank! I purchased the bike from the original owner and he verified that the decals that came on it were not the prototype and the crank was never replaced.


----------



## Raiderboyz209

GTs58 said:


> Yes, definitely. The serial numbers were stamped on the drop outs prior to being used to build a frame. Then the fact these were not a common model so that throws another number in the equation. A misplaced drop out that sat in a parts bucket somewhere? Then later used to build a frame and the frame could have been built and possibly stored for a short time and not built up right away. I have one of the first Corvette 5 speeds, or so I believed. So far there have only been three Corvette 5 speeds found with a May 1961 serial number and I have one of them. The other two May pieces have prototype decals and mine did not. Also mine had a 1962 cast dated crank! I purchased the bike from the original owner and he verified that the decals that came on it were not the prototype and the crank was never replaced.



Crazy. But definitely makes sense. Like older cars using parts from previous years to get them out of factory. So. Would the fenders be correct?


----------



## GTs58

Raiderboyz209 said:


> Crazy. But definitely makes sense. Like older cars using parts from previous years to get them out of factory. So. Would the fenders be correct?


----------



## Raiderboyz209

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 1464231



Sweet man
 I'm gonna change the tubes tires grease her up find a seat for sure and see how she rides. Awesome information too
Thanks


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

... are these bikes longer between the seat and handlebars? is the seat tube longer?  I never paid them much attention since I am regular size 🙂.


----------



## GTs58

Raiderboyz209 said:


> Sweet man
> I'm gonna change the tubes tires grease her up find a seat for sure and see how she rides. Awesome information too
> Thanks




The Schwinn Approved 7000 heavy duty seat was a $2.25 factory option in 1964. Adult preferred. 😜


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

49autocycledeluxe said:


> ... are these bikes longer between the seat and handlebars? is the seat tube longer?  I never paid them much attention since I am regular size 🙂.



Not longer, just taller head tube and seat tube


----------



## irideiam

😃


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I matched up my Typhoon middleweight fender to my  KSHD rear fender and the only difference was the location of the mount hole.  They are the same otherwise?


----------



## GTs58

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I matched up my Typhoon middleweight fender to my  KSHD rear fender and the only difference was the location of the mount hole.  They are the same otherwise?




So the indents all match up too"


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

GTs58 said:


> So the indents all match up too"



Yes they are middleweight only the chain guard spot is indented.


----------



## GTs58

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes they are middleweight only the chain guard spot is indented.




All my middleweights have seat stay indents. These are all full size upscale fenders, not the narrow shallow Typhoon style fenders.


----------



## irideiam

I'll do some measuring tomorrow


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

The fender on my '64 Typhoon is the same size  as the fender on the fender on my '64 KS. Only the mounting hole is in a different location.The fender size  is in relation to the wheel size not the frame. The location of the mount hole changes because the mount moves up on the frame. The size of the fender stays the same.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

GTs58 said:


> All my middleweights have seat stay indents.



What years are those bikes?  When did they stop making middle weight fenders like them?


----------



## GTs58

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What years are those bikes?  When did they stop making middle weight fenders like them?



Most are 50's and early 60's with the deeper 2-3/4" fenders. They may have been discontinued after the 1962 model year but can't say for sure.


----------



## irideiam

Heads up:









						Looking for Schwinn Traveler or late 50s Racer rear stainless fender | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Looking for the rear stainless steel fender for a 23" tall frame Schwinn Traveler from the late 50s early 60s. Doesn't have to be perfect, dings & blemishes OK, as most know the stainless fenders dinged easily. Thanks




					thecabe.com


----------



## runningwild

irideiam said:


> If you possess a rare taller Schwinn King Size (20" seat tube) middleweight cantilever complete or frame and would like to be added to the registry let us know. Only made from 1962-1965 in short production runs, which is already noticeable in the list compiled thus far. A few of us here are obsessed with learning more detailed history on the model, so please add any knowledge to this post as well. I'll do my best to keep the list updated on a regular basis. Looking forward to the knowledge share. Last updated 08/16/2021...
> 
> View attachment 1463505
> 
> *Years and models produced:
> King Size American (KSA) 1962-1964 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size American Heavy Duty (KSAHD) 1962-1963 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size Heavy Duti (KSHD) 1964-1965 ("King Size" naming not on chain guard)*
> 
> Note: I have made the registry spreadsheet an image, so you can save it if you'd like. Enjoy!







I bought this 1962 king size American from the original owners son today.


----------



## irideiam

runningwild said:


> View attachment 1476463
> I bought this 1962 king size American from the original owners son today.



Looks like a very nice all original survivor. Send over the serial number and I'll add it to the registry. Even still has the sticker on the front fender, does it have the sticker on the stem?


----------



## runningwild

D215867.  No sticker on the stem


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

Nice delta light?


----------



## runningwild

Yes it is. Made in Marion Indiana, it’s missing the lens though


----------



## GTs58

runningwild said:


> Yes it is. Made in Marion Indiana, it’s missing the lens though




Delta Road Liter. Pretty sure there are replacement lenses out there. Hard to find those in nice shape!


----------



## runningwild

This wasn’t original with this American was it? I’ve seen them on some Corvettes but never on an American. I might end up selling it


----------



## GTs58

runningwild said:


> This wasn’t original with this American was it? I’ve seen them on some Corvettes but never on an American. I might end up selling it




No, they weren't standard issue on the Americans. Let me know if you decide to sell it.


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

GTs58 said:


> No, they weren't standard issue on the Americans. Let me know if you decide to sell it.



Are you guys talking about the light


----------



## runningwild

Yes


----------



## IngoMike

Pictures of this bike were posted on this thread back in 05/2020 when it lived in SoCal, but it never made it onto the registry. The bike now lives in central Ca and is my current daily rider. The registry only lists 14 KSHD and out of those only 3 or 4 are complete…..so am I having a hard time believing this is one of the few complete survivors, but am stoked to be the caretaker for now. I dropped some repro brick tread tires on, which are killer with the tire molding hairs rubbing the fender stays, and some cross-top Schwinn pedals…serial #L439034…another Halloween bike…..please add me to the list.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

IngoMike said:


> Pictures of this bike were posted on this thread back in 05/2020 when it lived in SoCal, but it never made it onto the registry. The bike now lives in central Ca and is my current daily rider. The registry only lists 14 KSHD and out of those only 3 or 4 are complete…..so am I having a hard time believing this is one of the few complete survivors, but am stoked to be the caretaker for now. I dropped some repro brick tread tires on, which are killer with the tire molding hairs rubbing the fender stays, and some cross-top Schwinn pedals…serial #L439034…another Halloween bike…..please add me to the list.
> View attachment 1489774
> 
> View attachment 1489775
> 
> View attachment 1489776
> 
> View attachment 1489777
> 
> View attachment 1489778



Awesome bike ,I have a Halloween bike as well. I own a bunch of middleweights and always find myself riding my KS more then any. The dimensions are not a whole lot bigger but you can tell when your on it. I may take this one with me into the great beyond as long as there aren't a lot of hills, but if that is the case  I would consider a 2 speed or my 3 speed Corvette hahah. Great bike welcome to the club and good luck


----------



## sworley

Killer patina and great utility with the basket! Badass KSHD @IngoMike!


----------



## irideiam

sworley said:


> Killer patina and great utility with the basket! Badass KSHD @IngoMike!



Agree, love the patina on this one, will get it added, thanks for contributing....


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Here’s my newest acquisition. Looks like it’s already been added to the registry previously. It was complete when I saw it, but seemed like all the parts were rough, so I made a deal on just the parts you see here. No official plans for it yet,  I just like these weirdo frames.


----------



## Schwinng

Here's my 1963 King Size again.  It never got added to the list.  It's H327487.  I've put about 450 miles on it since April 2020 when I did a mechanical restoration on it.  I recently found a nice 7000 seat for it.  

My dad bought it new in 1963 and rode it a lot also but never really took care of it.  It's got a lot of sentimental value to me.  I always remember riding my bike with him in the 1970's and he was always on this one.   Of course, back then I wouldn't have been caught dead riding a cruiser bicycle - but now that I'm older and have better sense - it's my favorite bike!


----------



## irideiam

Will get it added. Looks pretty clean in the pics and awesome story!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Schwinng said:


> Here's my 1963 King Size again.  It never got added to the list.  It's H327487.  I've put about 450 miles on it since April 2020 when I did a mechanical restoration on it.  I recently found a nice 7000 seat for it.
> 
> My dad bought it new in 1963 and rode it a lot also but never really took care of it.  It's got a lot of sentimental value to me.  I always remember riding my bike with him in the 1970's and he was always on this one.   Of course, back then I wouldn't have been caught dead riding a cruiser bicycle - but now that I'm older and have better sense - it's my favorite bike!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1500904



Awesome bike ,great story. Welcome to the club. Did you replace springs on the seat? I just found a seat for my '64 as well. I'm guessing from the seat height you can use the taller frame like me.


----------



## Schwinng

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Awesome bike ,great story. Welcome to the club. Did you replace springs on the seat? I just found a seat for my '64 as well. I'm guessing from the seat height you can use the taller frame like me.



Thank you.  The "new" black seat that I just put on had black springs on it.

The seat that was on the bike when my dad bought it had those chrome springs on it.  I just soaked them in EvapoRust and installed them onto the "new" black seat.  

Dad was 6' tall so I guess that's why he bought the bike in that size.  This was four years before I was born so I don't know if he had to special order it or if it was on the showroom floor.   He would have been 36 years old in 1963 and he rode it all the way up into his early 70s.  I wish I had some pictures of him riding it but I don't.

I'm 6'2" and it fits me ok.  It's good for a 20 mile ride - if its not too windy - but that's about it.


----------



## irideiam

Schwinng said:


> I'm 6'2" and it fits me ok.  It's good for a 20 mile ride - if its not too windy - but that's about it.




My 2 cents:

I am 6'1 1/2" and yes the top tubes are still short on these frames. I have KS size that I keep all original as well as customs. Here are some options to make them fit better.
1) If you want to keep the bars and stem original I found it's best to not run the bars flat but to angle them up some, to open up the cockpit
2) The best solution is to use a longer Schwinn stem off a 60s-70s Varsity or Suburban that will will move the bars forward a couple inches. It's amazing what a longer stem can do. It's basically like effectively adding inches to the top tube.
3) The other option is to switch out the bars for a mini ape hanger 9" rise or something that moves your arms up to give you more room..

My favorite is #2 which keeps the setup close to original, and might be something they would have done at a Schwinn shop in the 60s for guys who wanted more room.


----------



## KingSized HD

irideiam said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> I am 6'1 1/2" and yes the top tubes are still short on these frames. I have KS size that I keep all original as well as customs. Here are some options to make them fit better.
> ...
> 2) The best solution is to use a longer Schwinn stem off a 60s-70s Varsity or Suburban that will will move the bars forward a couple inches. It's amazing what a longer stem can do. It's basically like effectively adding inches to the top tube.
> ....
> My favorite is #2 which keeps the setup close to original, and might be something they would have done at a Schwinn shop in the 60s for guys who wanted more room.



And here's an example. I've been holding off posting this one until I could change out the whitewalls, sparkle grips, reflector and "wrong" stem, etc but this seems like a good time to post it. Serial #D2194XX Dated 4-5-1962 w/red-bands 2-speed kickback hub.


----------



## irideiam

Nice, what stem is that? Will get it added.


----------



## KingSized HD

irideiam said:


> Nice, what stem is that? Will get it added.



I think it's like this Ashtabula on ebay right now. I haven't pulled it to check the year or sizing. Y'all let me know if people need sizing.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/133821008153?campid=5335809022


----------



## Double straightup

IngoMike said:


> Pictures of this bike were posted on this thread back in 05/2020 when it lived in SoCal, but it never made it onto the registry. The bike now lives in central Ca and is my current daily rider. The registry only lists 14 KSHD and out of those only 3 or 4 are complete…..so am I having a hard time believing this is one of the few complete survivors, but am stoked to be the caretaker for now. I dropped some repro brick tread tires on, which are killer with the tire molding hairs rubbing the fender stays, and some cross-top Schwinn pedals…serial #L439034…another Halloween bike…..please add me to the list.
> View attachment 1489774
> 
> View attachment 1489775
> 
> View attachment 1489776
> 
> View attachment 1489777
> 
> View attachment 1489778



Always wanted to find a tandem back two speed kickback for it..The old man I bought it from didnt even know it was a king size..But probably the same with most of these


----------



## Double straightup

Was like a middleweight big brother


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I got my 1965 KSHD already on the list  all finished up just in time to store it away for the winter. I cleaned, waxed and greased everything. I found the correct seat replaced the pedals with a slightly newer set and added a new chain. And of course I switched the grips. Really looks tight with the color matched fenders, it is such a classic look reminds me of my dad and the bikes he rode. I still need to get it out on the road and get it fined tuned but I could not be happier about the way this one turned out.


----------



## irideiam

Looks good!


----------



## Rusty Klunker

. sorry double post.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Raiderboyz209 said:


> View attachment 1464183
> 
> View attachment 1464184






GTs58 said:


> November 63 fork forging and a 1964 cast crank and serial C229111 being stamped on 3-15-1962. 1964 model. *Interesting!!!!!* Fork looks original to the bike too!





I haven't read through this whole thread in a long time.

If that's interesting, the KSA I just picked up has chrome fenders the same November 63 fork. The same stamped 64 crank and a C228872 SN 3-15-1962. So is it a 62 or a 64?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Rusty Klunker said:


> I haven't read through this whole thread in a long time.
> 
> If that's interesting, the KSA I just picked up has chrome fenders the same November 63 fork. The same stamped 64 crank and a C228872 SN 3-15-1962. So is it a 62 or a 64?



Rusty. as with a lot of Schwinn bikes all the dates do not always match. If you are sure it is all original equiptment the you would have to use the latest date as the closest representation of your bike. Regardless of the early dates there is no way a '64 part could be on a bike any earlier. I would stick with calling it a '64. Often stated you can not use the stamped dates as the actual year of the bike. It is impossible to know exactly what went on, perhaps someone did add some later parts to an earlier bike. Maybe 2 years after purchase the owner wanted chrome fenders ? I know the guy stood by his story, if you choose to accept this as the facts then your bike is a '64. If you can find another original for comparison and match it to yours then you could make an assumption about year. When it comes down to it these are not the bike that brings high $ value. So therefor the exact date is not as important as say a suspected prewar bike or a bike someone is going to shell out $1000's for. The best thing about them is they are undeniable as to what they are. You can not just add a set of fenders and seat to a regular HD or American and claim it to be a KS. As much as I want hundreds of these to start showing up I think that is highly unlikely and it just adds to the desirability of them.  We are already in the club.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

@Rusty Klunker


----------



## Rusty Klunker

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @Rusty Klunker





Its all good!

I usually go by the SN. Ive read a lot of the SN posts, the big difference here is there were bikes built in between.
@Raiderboyz209 Hasn't been on in while and everybody was saying his was put together and it sounded like he wanted to correct it. His build is almost identical to mine so I'm thinking they are both right. I've been guessing about this build but have a whole nother scenario now LOL.

Now when and if I sell this bike (and I might as something has come up) I can see it being picked apart but I believe its original except for the tires and lock washers on the axles (they'll be gone) Do I think its worth more... no but it might make it a pain in the tail to sell

I usually go by SN, so its a 62 built with 64 parts... lol.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Middleweights were marketed as kids bikes. They are a little small for me but not uncomfortable.

What I'm thinking now,

Were customers asking dealers for a larger cantilever bike? (not everyone wants skinny tires) Did the dealers talk Schwinn into making these beasts? Now they get rolling with these in 62, maybe build some extra frames for damage/warranty issues? (they just cant pull a middleweight frame off the line as a replacement) 64 rolls around and these things aren't moving. Did Schwinn say heck with these extra frames, build them up with shelf parts and blow them out?? IDK


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

My guess would be that they wanted to supply bike for commercial  use and they knew it would be adults riding them so they offered the larger frame.


----------



## GTs58

Rusty Klunker said:


> Its all good!
> 
> I usually go by the SN. Ive read a lot of the SN posts, the big difference here is there were bikes built in between.
> @Raiderboyz209 Hasn't been on in while and everybody was saying his was put together and it sounded like he wanted to correct it. His build is almost identical to mine so I'm thinking they are both right. I've been guessing about this build but have a whole nother scenario now LOL.
> 
> Now when and if I sell this bike (and I might as something has come up) I can see it being picked apart but I believe its original except for the tires and lock washers on the axles (they'll be gone) Do I think its worth more... no but it might make it a pain in the tail to sell
> 
> I usually go by SN, so its a 62 built with 64 parts... lol.




Well there could be an easy explanation, and I also have a bike with this issue. I'm not sure if the dropouts on a KS are different from a regular 26" frame, but maybe they are because of the different frame geometry. The serials were stamped on the drop outs before they were used building a frame so there's a good chance just that particular drop out was misplaced or at the bottom of the parts bucket and never got used, until 1964. I've seen this happen a few times over the years. I have a Corvette 5 speed with a serial # that is from May 61 and there are only three with that SN date on my registry. The other two were the first built Corvette 5 speeds and somewhat had proto-type decals, but mine didn't, it had the standard issue guard screening and decals. My May 61 SN frame also had a 1962 crank and fork. I'm the one that announced that there were date stamps on the 60's fork legs. Yours has quite a span between SN date and build where mine was slightly less than a year. The lost unused drop out is the only logical explanation for this mystery, and like I said, it has happened quite a few times.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

GTs58 said:


> Well there could be an easy explanation, and I also have a bike with this issue. I'm not sure if the dropouts on a KS are different from a regular 26" frame, but maybe they are because of the different frame geometry. The serials were stamped on the drop outs before they were used building a frame so there's a good chance just that particular drop out was misplaced or at the bottom of the parts bucket and never got used, until 1964. I've seen this happen a few times over the years. I have a Corvette 5 speed with a serial # that is from May 61 and there are only three with that SN date on my registry. The other two were the first built Corvette 5 speeds and somewhat had proto-type decals, but mine didn't, it had the standard issue guard screening and decals. My May 61 SN frame also had a 1962 crank and fork. I'm the one that announced that there were date stamps on the 60's fork legs. Yours has quite a span between SN date and build where mine was slightly less than a year. The lost unused drop out is the only logical explanation for this mystery, and like I said, it has happened quite a few times.




True GT, but the thing about the other middleweights is there was what 4 frames, tank, brake bridge and without. They were probably running all year and if a frame was needed they could grab one off the line at any time. And you noticed the time span, in the registry here there were bikes built in between. Its not just 1 lost dropout there is at least 2... maybe a few more you can see there was more dropouts stamped that day.

But I'm guessing. It would be cool to see build numbers though.


----------



## GTs58

Guess I'm not following what you just said and how it pertains to the 2 year gap between the time a drop out being stamped with a serial number then it being used two years later in building a frame.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

If I'm not mistaken Schwinn offered a lifetime warranty on there frames. If these were a limited production/limited run where would a frame come from to honor that or even a replacement. Its not like the average middleweight that's running daily where they could pull one from the line. Or if that messed up production maybe just order a middleweight frame as all the tooling and jigs were set up for it.

I'm thinking Schwinn built some extra KS frames for just that reason. Then comes 64 orders arnt coming in and these things arnt moving. Maybe Schwinn decided to just build the frames up and blow them out... They were probably getting taxed on there inventory anyway. Or maybe they had some orders prior to the 65 run, just build these up. So far there is 2 of these bikes out here.


----------



## Reedster

I picked up an American kingsize the serial number is GA41994 which makes it a1965 with a build date of 7/27. It has two terrible rattle can paint jobs and it’s a little rough around the edges. It was originally red, so I’m going to get it sandblasted and then decide where to go with it.


----------



## irideiam

Reedster said:


> I picked up an American kingsize the serial number is GA41994 which makes it a1965 with a build date of 7/27. It has two terrible rattle can paint jobs and it’s a little rough around the edges. It was originally red, so I’m going to get it sandblasted and then decide where to go with it.



Nice save. Can you add pictures? Does the guard say King Size American, if it does and someone didn't change the guard this will be the first mid '65 KSA I have seen. Up until now I have only seen KSAs date stamped 63-64 and KS Heavy Duti's dated 64-65 which is what matches the catalog. We all know by now the catalogs were not always updated and frame dates are not always accurate to year bike was built.  I will be updating the registry with the new entries this weekend.


----------



## irideiam

Updates added....Enjoy


----------



## sworley

This went pretty quickly last night:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/313853251375?campid=5335809022

Oct. 31 1964
SN appears to be L438034


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

sworley said:


> This went pretty quickly last night:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/313853251375?campid=5335809022
> 
> Oct. 31 1964
> SN appears to be L438034
> 
> View attachment 1559225



https://www.ebay.com/itm/284629713677?campid=5335809022 guy listing these fenders , they are most likely correct for KS


----------



## KingSized HD

That's a new # to the list. A same-day sibling to my '64. about 50 digits away.


sworley said:


> This went pretty quickly last night:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/313853251375?campid=5335809022
> 
> Oct. 31 1964
> SN appears to be L438034
> 
> View attachment 1559225


----------



## Reedster

I have a question for you guys who know Schwinn’s what are these smaller numbers on the dropouts? This is the American kingsize I’m working on right now hopefully I’ll get it finished this week.


----------



## Reedster

Reedster said:


> I have a question for you guys who know Schwinn’s what are these smaller numbers on the dropouts? This is the American kingsize I’m working on right now hopefully I’ll get it finished this week.
> 
> View attachment 1566409
> 
> View attachment 1566410
> 
> View attachment 1566411



I know the bigger stamped numbers are the serial number. I probably didn’t need to add that


----------



## GTs58

Reedster said:


> I have a question for you guys who know Schwinn’s what are these smaller numbers on the dropouts? This is the American kingsize I’m working on right now hopefully I’ll get it finished this week.
> 
> View attachment 1566409
> 
> View attachment 1566410
> 
> View attachment 1566411




Those are part numbers. There were various different types and sizes of frames built during that time so the stamped drop outs varied slightly for different stay angles, so they had to be marked.

Just looked at your pic of the serial numbered drop out. The seat stay angle on the drop out looks just a tad bit off!


----------



## danwiscool

Hey Kids! I don't see my bike on the registry. When was the last time it was updated? Not a big deal, I'm just being a nerd about it


----------



## GTs58

danwiscool said:


> Hey Kids! I don't see my bike on the registry. When was the last time it was updated? Not a big deal, I'm just being a nerd about it





So were did you post all the information and pictures? I went back quite a few pages and didn't see it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

danwiscool said:


> Hey Kids! I don't see my bike on the registry. When was the last time it was updated? Not a big deal, I'm just being a nerd about it



You are correct it is not on there you posted page 16 @irideiam will get it on when he gets a chance


----------



## irideiam

Some how I missed it, will update this weekend.


----------



## irideiam

@danwiscool , just added your rare green KSA frame...


----------



## Reedster

Here’s version one I might mix in some more raw/silver parts it’s a nice riding cruiser.


----------



## schwinnman67

After 3 years, there is finally light at the end of the tunnel on my 63 KSAHD.... Just trying to remember which way the rear fender stay bolts and front chain guard bolt go. On the rear fender, do they go with the screw head facing the wheel or the nut facing the wheel? On the chain guard, does the screw head face the sprocket or the nut face the sprocket?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

schwinnman67 said:


> After 3 years, there is finally light at the end of the tunnel on my 63 KSAHD.... Just trying to remember which way the rear fender stay bolts and front chain guard bolt go. On the rear fender, do they go with the screw head facing the wheel or the nut facing the wheel? On the chain guard, does the screw head face the sprocket or the nut face the sprocket?



Screw head on the guard faces the sprocket. If you have the correct length bolt  for fenders the nut faces the wheel and you need to put fender on before wheel or you can not get drive side bolt in due to the sprocket.


----------



## schwinnman67

Finally finished.... This was a preservation, not a restoration. It still has its nicks and faded decals. '
New parts
tires 
tubes
grips (old ones were badly scraped up)

replacement old parts
rear reflector and bezel (were missing)

The rear fender was damaged but repaired and came out nice. 
The 2-speed wasn't working but a bike shop near here had a guy with the correct tools and knowledge to fix it.
I thought it would take 2-3 days and I would have to find parts. He called the next day, and it was done. It was just gummed
up, he said it didn't appear to have many miles on it.


----------



## irideiam

Nice one! Love the fact that you didn't mess with the original patina, shows its character and age. Also the fact that you cared enough to ask how the bolts came installed from the factory. I am super anal about stuff like that as well, and always notice when it's not done correctly. Love the pride and attention you gave it.


----------



## RustyHornet

Finally got one! Been waiting for one to cross my path since I was a kid. Did some horse trading with my LBS who had this one walk in off the street. Frame size I need at 6’3”.

1962 American.


----------



## irideiam

RustyHornet said:


> Finally got one! Been waiting for one to cross my path since I was a kid. Did some horse trading with my LBS who had this one walk in off the street. Frame size I need at 6’3”.
> 
> 1962 American.
> 
> View attachment 1614944
> 
> View attachment 1614945



Cool, will add to registry soon.


----------



## PCHiggin

schwinnman67 said:


> Finally finished.... This was a preservation, not a restoration. It still has its nicks and faded decals. '
> New parts
> tires
> tubes
> grips (old ones were badly scraped up)
> 
> replacement old parts
> rear reflector and bezel (were missing)
> 
> The rear fender was damaged but repaired and came out nice.
> The 2-speed wasn't working but a bike shop near here had a guy with the correct tools and knowledge to fix it.
> I thought it would take 2-3 days and I would have to find parts. He called the next day, and it was done. It was just gummed
> up, he said it didn't appear to have many miles on it.
> 
> View attachment 1607842
> 
> View attachment 1607843
> 
> View attachment 1607844
> 
> View attachment 1607845
> 
> View attachment 1607846
> 
> View attachment 1607847



Beautiful job! Just wanted to ad, I’ve had many untouched oldie Schwinns and the front screw for the chainguard and fender screws came both ways. Same goes for the lock washers, some under the nut,some under the screw head. Im sure it depended upon which employee installed them. My 2 cents


----------



## RustyHornet

Was able to do a quick thrash on this one last night! I’ve adapted the “I’d rather have it riding than have it perfect” mindset a lot lately. Too many projects and not enough time to devote to ever little detail. So good enough is fine for me!

I can’t stand s7’s because of lack of tire options, so this got some decent s2’s and a set of vintage Carlisle knobbies. Clean up the chrome, wipe the paint down and fresh grease. I changed the bars to late 70’s cruiser bars, not in love yet, probably take a few different options till I’m happy with a bar setup on this one.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

RustyHornet said:


> Was able to do a quick thrash on this one last night! I’ve adapted the “I’d rather have it riding than have it perfect” mindset a lot lately. Too many projects and not enough time to devote to ever little detail. So good enough is fine for me!
> 
> I can’t stand s7’s because of lack of tire options, so this got some decent s2’s and a set of vintage Carlisle knobbies. Clean up the chrome, wipe the paint down and fresh grease. I changed the bars to late 70’s cruiser bars, not in love yet, probably take a few different options till I’m happy with a bar setup on this one.
> 
> View attachment 1615750
> 
> View attachment 1615751



Real nice job on the clean up , the larger frame has a great feel to it. Were the S-7s HD wheels?


----------



## RustyHornet

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Real nice job on the clean up , the larger frame has a great feel to it. Were the S-7s HD wheels?



Thanks! No they were just standard s7’s. I’m kinda thinking I might lace up a yellow band for it. I’ve got a spare in my 2 speed box. I’ve got plenty of 2 speed manuals too, but I’d like to keep this one clean of cables.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I think I have a fork for one of these. I'll have to go dig it out of the pile and measure it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I think I have a fork for one of these. I'll have to go dig it out of the pile and measure it.



They are like hens teeth, hope you do.


----------



## King Louie

Here is my just found contribution , 9-2-65 Heavy Duti Kingsize , was found rusty with rattle can repaint that I striped down to what is left of the original paint


----------



## irideiam

Great save!


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Hi, saw your registry and read the thread. Now Im curious about this model and have a couple questions. Were the king size ever offered with a springer? I see they made girl american frames, were the girls frame also offered as king size?


----------



## irideiam

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Hi, saw your registry and read the thread. Now Im curious about this model and have a couple questions. Were the king size ever offered with a springer? I see they made girl american frames, were the girls frame also offered as king size?



Sadly, springers didn't come on the KS, which I always though would be cool. I may build a custom someday with one. No they didn't offer a girls MW with a 20" seat tube.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

irideiam said:


> Sadly, springers didn't come on the KS, which I always though would be cool. I may build a custom someday with one. No they didn't offer a girls MW with a 20" seat tube.



Too bad!!! In my opinion, if its a Schwinn it better have a Springer. Did they ever make a ballon bike version of the kingsize? Would any of the older ballon springers for girls work on the middleweight kingsize?


----------



## irideiam

Yes Schwinn did make a boys/mens taller version in the 30-40s, it wasn't called a King Size it just had a 20" tall frame/seat tube. The steer tube length/diameter is what determines fit, I have not measured them so I'm not sure, but you can buy modern repo springers and longer steer tubes that will adapt to the older springers.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

irideiam said:


> Yes Schwinn did make a boys/mens taller version in the 30-40s, it wasn't called a King Size it just had a 20" tall frame/seat tube. The steer tube length/diameter is what determines fit, I have not measured them so I'm not sure, but you can buy modern repo springers and longer steer tubes that will adapt to the older springers.



I thought repo springers were no longer made, i thought the only new springers available were the cheap Lowrider Collection and cheap China copies. I kinda like the idea of kingsize beach cruiser, I think it be neat with an original Schwinn Springer at the very least a schwinn repop. I dont think bike would look right with the china copies.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> I thought repo springers were no longer made, i thought the only new springers available were the cheap Lowrider Collection and cheap China copies. I kinda like the idea of kingsize beach cruiser, I think it be neat with an original Schwinn Springer at the very least a schwinn repop. I dont think bike would look right with the china copies.



I believe the Schwinn approved new springers are made in China. The steerer tube is the main difference in looks the new ones are not cast but welded and I have not researched which ones are better made then others. Also the shape of the yoke is different then the Schwinn original. In order to use an original you would need the longer steerer tube and an extended stem bracket to hold the spring. Otherwise you are looking to extend the fork legs and truss rods. IMO having a metal shop fabricate a longer bracket and adding a longer steerer tube is the way to go. I'm in full agreement a KS springer would be awesome. I have a china springer on a '59  cruiser I built and it woks fantastic and only a purist would know it was not Schwinn. Maybe we should start a thread in Project rides or Bike restoration tips forum on this because once the forks for a KS go missing the only choices are a lightweight fork or to manufacture a set by adding longer tube to a middleweight fork.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I believe the Schwinn approved new springers are made in China. The steerer tube is the main difference in looks the new ones are not cast but welded and I have not researched which ones are better made then others. Also the shape of the yoke is different then the Schwinn original. In order to use an original you would need the longer steerer tube and an extended stem bracket to hold the spring. Otherwise you are looking to extend the fork legs and truss rods. IMO having a metal shop fabricate a longer bracket and adding a longer steerer tube is the way to go. I'm in full agreement a KS springer would be awesome. I have a china springer on a '59  cruiser I built and it woks fantastic and only a purist would know it was not Schwinn. Maybe we should start a thread in Project rides or Bike restoration tips forum on this because once the forks for a KS go missing the only choices are a lightweight fork or to manufacture a set by adding longer tube to a middleweight fork.



Can u post pics of the schwinn repop china springers


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Can u post pics of the schwinn repop china springers



I'm not sure if there is an actual "Schwinn approved" repop springer maybe @Xlobsterman would know better. This link is the type of product I'm talking about. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/265683784264?campid=5335809022


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Aww F*** Ive dealt with those springers before. What got me into Schwinns was watching neighborhood kids turn em into Lowriders with the Bent 20" Springer Fork. I hope their quality got better cause growing up those springers were trash. I remember having to buy new fork legs and truss rods every other month because unlike the originals, the pivot bolt does not thread into the right fork leg. The bolt would just go through the right fork leg like it does with the left fork leg. We would never get the Front ends properly aligned since the spriger had way to much play even when everything was on tight.


----------



## Xlobsterman

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm not sure if there is an actual "Schwinn approved" repop springer maybe @Xlobsterman would know better. This link is the type of product I'm talking about.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/265683784264?campid=5335809022




To the best of my knowledge, there is no "Schwinn Approved" after market springers being sold. The last ones I am aware of were from the late 90's and were made by APREBIC


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

The fork legs of these springers along with truss rods look very similar to Schwinns but the steering tube looks like that of the 80s Schwinns without knurling and yoke is wider and more square shaped. I currently have around 3 pairs of these forks in my backyard all of which at one time or another were part of my lowrider bike untill parts would no longer line up properly then it was time to get new ones about every other month. To be honest thought the springers were alot of fun. Whenever we had a fresh bent springer front end we use to ride downhill and start bunny hopping the front end even more so after i added the 20" trike rear end to my 65 stingray. Going downhill  we would start off by bunny hopping the front and making it bounce 2 or 3 times in a row then we would get the trikes up on two wheels. The front wheel and one of the back wheels.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> The fork legs of these springers along with truss rods look very similar to Schwinns but the steering tube looks like that of the 80s Schwinns without knurling and yoke is wider and more square shaped. I currently have around 3 pairs of these forks in my backyard all of which at one time or another were part of my lowrider bike untill parts would no longer line up properly then it was time to get new ones about every other month. To be honest thought the springers were alot of fun. Whenever we had a fresh bent springer front end we use to ride downhill and start bunny hopping the front end even more so after i added the 20" trike rear end to my 65 stingray. Going downhill  we would start off by bunny hopping the front and making it bounce 2 or 3 times in a row then we would get the trikes up on two wheels. The front wheel and one of the back wheels.



I happened upon a legit '60s chrome springer recently and almost parted with it. I'm glad I did not, the chrome has seen better days but it is a solid piece.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I happened upon a legit '60s chrome springer recently and almost parted with it. I'm glad I did not, the chrome has seen better days but it is a solid piece.



Yeah you were lucky you kept it. I telling u those springers were straight trash doesnt even come close to Schwinns Quality. These springers were so bad that, i know you krate guys are gonna hate me but we eventually started taking krate forks, bending the fork legs out and using Super Deluxe truss rods


----------



## irideiam

Duplicate post


----------



## irideiam

Here's the longer steer tube I referenced. 








						Bicycle Spring Fork 21.1mm Steering Tube 8 1/2" Long Chrome Bike Part Springer  | eBay
					

Stem Size: 21.1mm.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

irideiam said:


> When I said repo all I meant was the modern copies, not "schwinn repos". I have run the better Sunlite version made in Taiwan or the ones that came on the HBB and Dynos of the early 2000s and they all threaded through on one side of the top bolt and have stayed straight and work great for cruiser



Maybe thats were we went wrong as kids. We bought the standard China Copies. They did make one type of springer fork that was as solid as Schwinns if not more but it was the solid square twisted 20" fork.


----------



## irideiam

I will be updating the registry this weekend.


----------



## RustyHornet

Anyone interested in the black KS project I picked up and posted about? I’m slimming collection down and honestly don’t need it… I’d prefer not to ship at this point, but will be at the Portland, IN swap in a couple weeks and could deliver there.

I’d like to keep the s2’s I put on, original s7’s will be included. The rear lower fender tab is broken off the kickstand housing, and the front fork slots have been opened up a little to accept a 3/8 axle. I have the original bars too. No fenders.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

RustyHornet said:


> Anyone interested in the black KS project I picked up and posted about? I’m slimming collection down and honestly don’t need it… I’d prefer not to ship at this point, but will be at the Portland, IN swap in a couple weeks and could deliver there.
> 
> I’d like to keep the s2’s I put on, original s7’s will be included. The rear lower fender tab is broken off the kickstand housing, and the front fork slots have been opened up a little to accept a 3/8 axle. I have the original bars too. No fenders.
> 
> View attachment 1643326



If you post in for sale I would think you would find a taker. It is a nice bike and I think enough buzz has been created about these to peak the interest on it. Good luck with it


----------



## RustyHornet

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> If you post in for sale I would think you would find a taker. It is a nice bike and I think enough buzz has been created about these to peak the interest on it. Good luck with it



Thank you. I’m putting it here first. I’m on the fence. But if someone is else has to have it and I don’t have to ship I’ll let it go. We shall see! Lol. Trying to slim down, but not hurting to get rid of it.


----------



## irideiam

Up to date. Enjoy!


----------



## PlasticNerd

Are the King Size frames longer also? Or just taller on the seat post? I'd like to find a frame.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

PlasticNerd said:


> Are the King Size frames longer also? Or just taller on the seat post? I'd like to find a frame.



Taller head tube and taller seat tube. Not longer


----------



## Rusty Klunker

PlasticNerd said:


> Are the King Size frames longer also? Or just taller on the seat post? I'd like to find a frame.



It also has its own fork. The frames show up every now and then but the forks are hard to find.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Rusty Klunker said:


> It also has its own fork. The frames show up every now and then but the forks are hard to find.



Yes, same fork blades with longer steerer tube.


----------



## King Louie

King Louie said:


> Here is my just found contribution , 9-2-65 Heavy Duti Kingsize , was found rusty with rattle can repaint that I striped down to what is left of the original paint
> 
> View attachment 1616561
> 
> View attachment 1616562








Decided there wasn’t enough original paint left so I repainted with other paint option for that year model


----------



## itsa510

I'd like to add one to the registry.  A234643 I bought from a woman in Lincoln Nebraska.


----------



## sworley

@itsa510 the front fender is on backwards… welcome, nice find!!


----------



## irideiam

itsa510 said:


> I'd like to add one to the registry.  A234643 I bought from a woman in Lincoln Nebraska.
> 
> View attachment 1678680



Will do, Thanks


----------



## Schwinng

irideiam said:


> Will do, Thanks



...


----------



## Schwinng

The earlier versions with the painted fenders look really classy.  Great find!


----------



## itsa510

sworley said:


> @itsa510 the front fender is on backwards… welcome, nice find!!



Thank you.  I will be repainting the bike as it's totally roached with a brush.  They kinda taped over the decals but the rest is junk.  I'll put the fender on correctly.


----------



## tootall

I’m going up to look at a heavy Duti king size bike this weekend. The serial number begins with an H75, painted fenders and a flamboyant red color. It has the big headset and Frame but that number is a 1959 number.  Anything I should be looking out for before purchasing?


----------



## sworley

tootall said:


> I’m going up to look at a heavy Duti king size bike this weekend. The serial number begins with an H75, painted fenders and a flamboyant red color. It has the big headset and Frame but that number is a 1959 number.  Anything I should be looking out for before purchasing?



Feel free to share photos here with the group before purchasing if the whole KS thing is important to you. As the first page of this thread mentions, King Sizes were built only from 1962-1965.


----------



## irideiam

sworley said:


> Feel free to share photos here with the group before purchasing if the whole KS thing is important to you. As the first page of this thread mentions, King Sizes were built only from 1962-1965.



There are some late 1961 dated frames out there as well. There are a couple on the registry.


----------



## tootall

Here are the photos


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

tootall said:


> Here are the photos View attachment 1688465
> View attachment 1688466
> 
> View attachment 1688467
> 
> View attachment 1688468
> 
> View attachment 1688469



There is a couple on the registry with an H serial but they are 1963. It is a KS for sure, seat is not correct. Nice bike snatch it up if the $ is right.


----------



## tootall

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> There is a couple on the registry with an H serial but they are 1963. It is a KS for sure, seat is not correct. Nice bike snatch it up if the $ is right.



It comes with new sets of spokes and and cad plated hardware. Original fenders are set aside. Asking $400 which seems a bit steep.


----------



## sworley

Wooof. $400 is steep for that condition. Maybe too cheap on my end my I sold my very sorted and nice chrome 64 KSA for $400 in 2018. More like $200 would be a buy in this condition for me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

tootall said:


> It comes with new sets of spokes and and cad plated hardware. Original fenders are set aside. Asking $400 which seems a bit steep.



Going by your cabe name seems like a KS would suit you. I had a dozen middle weights and grabbed the first one of these bikes I saw. I will never let it go. The geometry is slightly different but it makes a big difference when you are on it compared to regular MW.


----------



## GTs58

tootall said:


> I’m going up to look at a heavy Duti king size bike this weekend. The serial number begins with an H75, painted fenders and a flamboyant red color. It has the big headset and Frame but that number is a 1959 number.  Anything I should be looking out for before purchasing?



Someone has the serial number wrong. Maybe H57?


----------



## tootall

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Going by your cabe name seems like a KS would suit you. I had a dozen middle weights and grabbed the first one of these bikes I saw. I will never let it go. The geometry is slightly different but it makes a big difference when you are on it compared to regular MW.



I’m 6’6” and 300lbs!  Got a few 69cm frame bikes as well. Otherwise I just put tall billet posts in my bikes.


----------



## tootall

GTs58 said:


> Someone has the serial number wrong. Maybe H57?



He’s having a hard time getting serial number.  That headset is the info I’m relying on.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

.


----------



## GTs58

tootall said:


> He’s having a hard time getting serial number.  That headset is the info I’m relying on.



Yah, the head tube says King Size. Might be an American. The owner will have to unbolt that carrier to get the serial number.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

GTs58 said:


> Yah, the head tube says King Size. Might be an American. The owner will have to unbolt that carrier to get the serial number.



Looks like Heavy Duti on the chain guard


----------



## GTs58

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Looks like Heavy Duti on the chain guard




Your eyes are better than mine. I can't make out anything either way. If the serial has a letter then a number it's not a 65. But then again, if the Heavy Duti was offered at the beginning of the year it could have a late 64 serial. What's that piece worth?


----------



## KingSized HD

I was able to scored this ‘64 (w/o the wrong seat) for $325 (+addtl shipping) 07/21 on ebay, but I think $375-400 would’ve been closer to the market value.


----------



## tootall

GTs58 said:


> Yah, the head tube says King Size. Might be an American. The owner will have to unbolt that carrier to get the serial number.


----------



## tootall

Well unbolted the rack and clear as Day we have a 65 king size heavi duti.
he gave me the original wheels that were on it, the handlebars and fenders that had the supports re-cadded. A bag of 34 new spokes and 36 nipples along with a reflector that is probably incorrect. Before picking it up he tried to clean up the frame. Not much paint left on it. I thought the seat was the correct one, but it was stated earlier it’s not. The wheels really aren’t that bad so a quick overhaul and cleaning should be sufficient. Both wheels are marked Schwinn tubular S7 with a red striped bendix hub and a made in Germany one in the front. Are these the correct wheels?  Spokes looked hefty but I though all Americans only had American parts on them. Will post pics and welcome all feedback and suggestions.


----------



## GTs58

The American would most likely have a Bendix front hub also. The S-7's looks correct for a 1965, first year for side stamping, and upside down. Great project! The paint looks pretty hopeless.


----------



## tootall

I just did a final wipe down and there is far more silver base and metal than paint. The fork was full of rust dust and once cleaned I could see engraving. The bike was part of a rental fleet. They engraved their serial numbers on the handlebars and rear wheel. Finishing tearing down the whole frame. Was most likely a beach rental so I’m going to get really deep inside and make sure all the frame is cleaned up. I’ll do a full repaint now since there is nothing to save, maybe put a two speed on the rear and make it all American. The spokes  are heavy duty front and back from what I can tell. The spares are nice to have as well.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

tootall said:


> Spokes looked hefty but I though all Americans only had American parts on them. Will post pics and welcome all feedback and suggestions.
> View attachment 1690834




But its not a American, its a Heavy Duty. HD became its own model in 64.


----------



## irideiam

Rusty Klunker said:


> But its not a American, its a Heavy Duty. HD became its own model in 64.



Correct!  They had a 64 KSA and a KSHD in 64.  The JA serial number is 65


Years and models produced:
King Size American (KSA) 1962-1964 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
King Size American Heavy Duty (KSAHD) 1962-1963 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
King Size Heavy Duti (KSHD) 1964-1965 ("King Size" naming not on chain guard)


----------



## GTs58

irideiam said:


> Correct!  They had a 64 KSA and a KSHD in 64.  The JA serial number is 65
> 
> 
> Years and models produced:
> King Size American (KSA) 1962-1964 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size American Heavy Duty (KSAHD) 1962-1963 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size Heavy Duti (KSHD) 1964-1965 ("King Size" naming not on chain guard)



I just noticed that all the 64 heavy duty’s had end of October 64 stamped serial numbers. So technically they are 1965 models with late 64 stamped dropouts? Pretty normal situation on all Schwinn's production.


----------



## sworley

Just a heads up. Not mine: https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...wse_serp:30c5a91f-0613-4ab8-93de-a4bb7c456d00


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

sworley said:


> Just a heads up. Not mine: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/600673941544453/?ref=search&referral_code=null&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp:30c5a91f-0613-4ab8-93de-a4bb7c456d00



Someone needs to snatch that up


----------



## Oldschwinn

irideiam said:


> If you possess a rare taller Schwinn King Size (20" seat tube) middleweight cantilever complete or frame and would like to be added to the registry let us know. Only made from 1962-1965 in short production runs, which is already noticeable in the list compiled thus far. A few of us here are obsessed with learning more detailed history on the model, so please add any knowledge to this post as well. I'll do my best to keep the list updated on a regular basis. Looking forward to the knowledge share. Last updated 06/15/2022...
> 
> View attachment 1646953
> 
> *Years and models produced:
> King Size American (KSA) 1962-1964 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size American Heavy Duty (KSAHD) 1962-1963 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size Heavy Duti (KSHD) 1964-1965 ("King Size" naming not on chain guard)*
> 
> Note: I have made the registry spreadsheet an image, so you can save it if you'd like. Enjoy!


----------



## Oldschwinn

1962 schwinn american king size serial number A234860


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Oldschwinn said:


> 1962 schwinn american king size serial number A234860
> 
> View attachment 1694120
> 
> View attachment 1694121
> 
> View attachment 1694122



Bad eyes, is that green? Awesome find ,great bike in any color.


----------



## Oldschwinn

Green


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

@Oldschwinn Welcome to the Cabe. Great bike it looks all original, @irideiam will get it on the list when he can.


----------



## Oldschwinn

Thanks


----------



## irideiam

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @Oldschwinn Welcome to the Cabe. Great bike it looks all original, @irideiam will get it on the list when he can.



A KS in green is super rare, looks all original except pedals.


----------



## Oldschwinn

Thanks picked it up today from the original owner


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

irideiam said:


> A KS in green is super rare,




Wow only 2 others on the list you ain't kidding


----------



## sworley

Got this KSHD from a friend today. March 15, 1962 - looking to be one of the most prolific KS production dates but maybe the first archived KSHD from that day?C228925 SN

The plan is to keep it scruffy, service it and have a beater w racks for around town errands.


----------



## Oldschwinn

Cool looking bike 👍🏻


----------



## sworley

Soaking some bolts in PB Blaster and a quick wipe down. Does the fork look bent to y’all? Hopefully I can get it all apart for service.


----------



## Oldschwinn

Looks a little bent


----------



## GTs58

The fork does look slightly bent. Was the front wheel replaced, it looks a lot shinier than the rear?


----------



## sworley

GTs58 said:


> The fork does look slightly bent. Was the front wheel replaced, it looks a lot shinier than the rear?



Yeah, not an original wheel. Maybe Worksman? This bike has had some servicing/love.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

I'm with the boys, looks a little bent.  Fender seems too close to frame and that bent brace sometimes is a good indicator.


----------



## KingSized HD

In case you're looking, not mine: https://www.ebay.com/itm/204093002099?campid=5335809022



I now see @coasterbrakejunkie1969 beat me to the post by 2 minutes. If I could I'd delete mine.








						KS American chain guard blue | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

https://www.ebay.com/itm/204093002099?campid=5335809022




					thecabe.com


----------



## irideiam

I was looking for that about five years ago, but the frame set is sold and gone now


----------



## itsa510

itsa510 said:


> I'd like to add one to the registry.  A234643 I bought from a woman in Lincoln Nebraska.
> 
> View attachment 1678680



Here's an updated picture. I still have the fenders to paint but the rest is done.  I made it a heavi-duti....


----------



## sworley

On eBay. Looks like the SN is not listed in the registry: https://www.ebay.com/itm/284988846843?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty Klunker

itsa510 said:


> Here's an updated picture. I still have the fenders to paint but the rest is done.  I made it a heavi-duti....
> 
> View attachment 1706051




Looks great but I'm pretty sure HDs had more welds on the frame.


----------



## itsa510

Rusty Klunker said:


> Looks great but I'm pretty sure HDs had more welds on the frame.



I've heard that, but I've also heard not so much.  To make this I used 12 gauge custom spokes, a genuine HD rear hub, a wide flange stout front hub and HD handlebars.  The seat came from a large factory tricycle.  It's not a true HD but should be stout enough for the guy who's gonna ride it.  He has a 2015 Ford F150 that's red and metallic brown, I was able to match the colors really close.  Just need the decals and fenders to be done.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

itsa510 said:


> I've heard that, but I've also heard not so much.  To make this I used 12 gauge custom spokes, a genuine HD rear hub, a wide flange stout front hub and HD handlebars.  The seat came from a large factory tricycle.  It's not a true HD but should be stout enough for the guy who's gonna ride it.  He has a 2015 Ford F150 that's red and metallic brown, I was able to match the colors really close.  Just need the decals and fenders to be done.



The KSHD has extra welds on the frame for sure. That is an awesome bike, are you going with painted fenders? You need a set of correct pedals.


----------



## itsa510

Thanks!  I would love a set of HD pedals however I've not had a lot of luck finding any.  The fenders have an elongated triangle on them which will be brown, the main part in red.  Still working the dents out with spoon and sandbag.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

sworley said:


> On eBay. Looks like the SN is not listed in the registry: https://www.ebay.com/itm/284988846843?campid=5335809022




Well that went fast, wonder if it sold for the asking price.. or if it actually sold.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

itsa510 said:


> I've heard that, but I've also heard not so much.  To make this I used 12 gauge custom spokes, a genuine HD rear hub, a wide flange stout front hub and HD handlebars.  The seat came from a large factory tricycle.  It's not a true HD but should be stout enough for the guy who's gonna ride it.  He has a 2015 Ford F150 that's red and metallic brown, I was able to match the colors really close.  Just need the decals and fenders to be done.




There is a little sumpin sumpin, cant say it adds a lot of strength but it is a way to identify a frame.


----------



## irideiam

I am considering selling a couple of my clean all original King Size HDs. Figured I would post here before advertising. PM me if your interested and I will shoot you the details. Thanks


----------



## irideiam

irideiam said:


> I am considering selling a couple of my clean all original King Size HDs. Figured I would post here before advertising. PM me if your interested and I will shoot you the details. Thanks



As well as some KS specific parts, so shoot me a message if you're looking for something.


----------



## irideiam

Any takers out there, before I advertise this weekend, first up will be a
- 1965 Red complete KSHD all original except tires
-KS black fork
-1964-65 CT HD cranks
-1964-65 KSHD correct pedals


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

irideiam said:


> Any takers out there, before I advertise this weekend, first up will be a
> - 1965 Red complete KSHD all original except tires
> -KS black fork
> -1964-65 CT HD cranks
> -1964-65 KSHD correct pedals



@ouwinner was looking for a complete KS


----------



## itsa510

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @ouwinner was looking for a complete K
> 
> 
> irideiam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any takers out there, before I advertise this weekend, first up will be a
> - 1965 Red complete KSHD all original except tires
> -KS black fork
> -1964-65 CT HD cranks
> -1964-65 KSHD correct pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking for a HD crank.
Click to expand...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

@itsa510 @irideiam


----------



## Beamer

Hi, You do a great job here irideiam.  Also the rest of you Caber's for the wealth of info....  I'm in your debt.  So I've got a couple bikes I would like to run by you all for consideration for the list. 
 SN#M130104     12/13 1961        Crank stamp JW  165        Left Fork stamp 111   Dec. 61

62 KSA

 Looks flamboyant or radiant red under the rattle can yellow and white  (save from future yard art)  easy swipe with goof off.  Looks like crank isn't orig.?   or the seat.  Pedals?   No reinforcement welds....   White grips..    reg. gauge spokes not Hd nipples, nice red band kick back rear hub.  Should the fenders have paint or chrome?
My plan is to strip down to original paint and go from how well that goes.  Let me know what you guys think of it... thanks again in advance for your advice.  I would'nt of known that this ride was what it is with out it....


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Welcome to the CABE.
Fenders should be painted, they're a fun bike.


----------



## Beamer

Thanks Rusty K,  Fenders do have paint, now to be careful with the details.  The King size canti frames are very cool.  Stripping is going to be a good lesson in bike resto for me.  Regardless, it is what it is, I'm lucky to have the opportunity.  Later Cabers


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Beamer said:


> Thanks Rusty K,  Fenders do have paint, now to be careful with the details.  The King size canti frames are very cool.  Stripping is going to be a good lesson in bike resto for me.  Regardless, it is what it is, I'm lucky to have the opportunity.  Later Cabers



An exclusive club you are now in. You can really notice the difference from the regular 19 inch frame when you ride it. Good luck and keep the pics coming as you progress like I always forget to do.


----------



## irideiam

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> An exclusive club you are now in. You can really notice the difference from the regular 19 inch frame when you ride it. Good luck and keep the pics coming as you progress like I always forget to do.



The regular middle weights should be 18" seat tubes CTT


----------



## one-eyed sailor

Elvis has been on this thread by two previous owners I believe! '65 KS HD (Halloween 64). He came up on dabay, thought about it for about half an hour... boom.
He has been waiting patiently for some attention and I need to clear a couple things of my slate. Crack in a seat stay that will need to be addressed.

He's an indoor bike. Serial number L437927.





And a nice '62  American KS that seems very straight. Bought from a cool, local bike guy named Brent (and his son Joe).
Serial number M129915.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

one-eyed sailor said:


> Elvis has been on this thread by two previous owners I believe! '65 KS HD (Halloween 64). He came up on dabay, thought about it for about half an hour... boom.
> He has been waiting patiently for some attention and I need to clear a couple things of my slate. Crack in a seat stay that will need to be addressed.
> 
> He's an indoor bike. Serial number L437927.
> 
> View attachment 1737626
> 
> And a nice '62  American KS that seems very straight. Bought from a cool, local bike guy named Brent (and his son Joe).
> Serial number M129915.
> 
> View attachment 1737639
> View attachment 1737640
> View attachment 1737641
> View attachment 1737642



Awesome finds, my Halloween bike has same split in the seat stay. I figured they spent time in same factory and for some reason  were  upside down, took on water and froze. Other then pedals on the '62 they both look complete. Real nice bikes


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

@irideiam ,@one-eyed sailor  that is the earliest HD on the list now. I love these bikes


----------



## irideiam

Sorry for the delays in updating the list, i will have some time over the holidays to catch up.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

irideiam said:


> Sorry for the delays in updating the list, i will have some time over the holidays to catch up.



No hurry, more important is to enjoy the holidays.


----------



## Iron Horse Garage

one-eyed sailor said:


> Elvis has been on this thread by two previous owners I believe! '65 KS HD (Halloween 64). He came up on dabay, thought about it for about half an hour... boom.
> He has been waiting patiently for some attention and I need to clear a couple things of my slate. Crack in a seat stay that will need to be addressed.
> 
> He's an indoor bike. Serial number L437927.
> 
> View attachment 1737626
> 
> And a nice '62  American KS that seems very straight. Bought from a cool, local bike guy named Brent (and his son Joe).
> Serial number M129915.
> 
> View attachment 1737639
> View attachment 1737640
> View attachment 1737641
> View attachment 1737642



Just picked up its brother! Same color, serial number M129923!


----------



## Iron Horse Garage

Hello, I jus picked up this 62 American King Size from the original family. The guy I bought it from said his grandparents bought it brand new for his dad in Meridian Idaho. Needs a couple things fixed and replaced, but complete and not too bad. I would like to be added to the registry. My name is William McMilian, the serial number is M129923. Thank you very much.


----------



## Iron Horse Garage

irideiam said:


> Any takers out there, before I advertise this weekend, first up will be a
> - 1965 Red complete KSHD all original except tires
> -KS black fork
> -1964-65 CT HD cranks
> -1964-65 KSHD correct pedals



Did you already sell the complete one?


----------



## irideiam

Iron Horse Garage said:


> Did you already sell the complete one?



yes, and to a Caber!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Hey Iron Horse

Welcome!   Don't know how experienced you are with bikes but your fork is bent back.  This can be fixed. Just do a search or if you are lucky enough to have a old school bike shop still around they probably can do it.


----------



## Iron Horse Garage

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Hey Iron Horse
> 
> Welcome!   Don't know how experienced you are with bikes but your fork is bent back.  This can be fixed. Just do a search or if you are lucky enough to have a old school bike shop still around they probably can do it.



Thank you sir! I actually specialize in metal fabrication so no big deal. Been building bicycles since I was 10. I look forward to having this baby on the registry!


----------



## TyphoonTim

irideiam said:


> If you possess a rare taller Schwinn King Size (20" seat tube) middleweight cantilever complete or frame and would like to be added to the registry let us know. Only made from 1962-1965 in short production runs, which is already noticeable in the list compiled thus far. A few of us here are obsessed with learning more detailed history on the model, so please add any knowledge to this post as well. I'll do my best to keep the list updated on a regular basis. Looking forward to the knowledge share. Last updated 06/15/2022...
> 
> View attachment 1646953
> 
> *Years and models produced:
> King Size American (KSA) 1962-1964 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size American Heavy Duty (KSAHD) 1962-1963 (includes late 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
> King Size Heavy Duti (KSHD) 1964-1965 ("King Size" naming not on chain guard)*
> 
> Note: I have made the registry spreadsheet an image, so you can save it if you'd like. Enjoy!


----------



## TyphoonTim

Here is the info on my King Size American. #B322796 February 11, 1963 Red with chrome fenders.


----------



## Olds442

Not easy to find.  I love those bikes.  Reminds me of my grade school bike rack.    They must of had a blow out sale at a Schwinn dealer, because there where 3 or 4 at my school.   They weren’t sporty, they where the Olds 88 of the bike world.  Solid and purposeful.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Real nice bike @TyphoonTim welcome to the KS club if there is any haha. These bikes do not get the credit they deserve in my opinion, they are one of the most unique cantilevers Schwinn produced. And yes @Olds442  very solid  dependable bikes. I had read they were designed because adults were using Schwinn bikes in factories and around manufacturing sites and they tended to be bigger than the usual rider. The few extra inches really changes the feel of the ride.( that's what she said). Good luck and as always post some more pics everyone loves pictures.


----------



## Olds442

When you make a million of anything every year, you find areas that need addressing.   So makes sense, make a heavy duty version.  At 240 I must say, riding regular frame, they feel somewhat taxed.    So after enough Oafs broke the bikes running errands at the factor, it was a smart move.  …and I hate that too. Her conscience starts bothering her.  So she tells you about the other guy.


----------

